# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Historia E Perhapjes Se Islamit Ne Bote

## ORIONI

Thomas W. Arnold HISTORIA E PËRHAPJES SË ISLAMIT 
Rrjedhat historike të misionit 
Përktheu: Nexhat S. Ibrahimi Titulli i origjinalit: 

The Preaching of Islam - A history of the Propagandion, of the Muslim Faith, by T.W. Arnold M.A. C.J.E London, Constable & Company Ltd. 1913 


. Përkushtim Të gjithë atyre që fjalën, veprën dhe sjelljen vetjake ndihmuan në paraqitjen e drejtë të dini islamit! 

PARATHËNIA BOTIMI TË PARË 

Këto faqe po i botoj majft i dekurajuar. Temën që e përpunojnë është mjaft e vëllimshme. Gjatë shkrimit të këtij punimi jam gjetur në kushte të disfavorshme dhe shpresoj në sukses të kufizuar. Pasi që më mirë jam përgatitur për punë, studimet e mëtejme më kanë mundësuar që ti përmbushi zbraztësitë1 të krijuara në këtë punim. Dëshiroj ta bëjë kontribut të vlefshëm një pjese të lënë pas dore të historisë islame. Për këtë do ti jam thellë mirënjohës kritikës dhe korrekcioneve të çdo hulumtuesi që dinjitohet ta vërejë këtë libër. Të tillëve dëshiroj tu drejtohe me fjalët e Shën Augustinit: Kush e lexon këtë e thotë: - Të thënën pa dyshim e kam kuptuar - e në këtë nuk ka të vërtetë, ai në realitet shpreh mendimin e vet personal dhe i kundërvihet timit. Mirëpo, nëse ai këtë e bënë nga dashuria dhe përkushtimi dhe synon që këtë çështje tek unë ta bëjë më të qartë (nëse Zoti më le të jetojë) unë atëherë me këtë punën time do të mundësoj shumë të mira.2 1


Pasi nuk gëzoj kurrfarë të drejte të autoritetit dhe të specialistit për çfarëdo periode me çka merret ky libër dhe pasi shumë ndodhi në të cilat kam dëftuar në të janë objekt i mospajtimit të hulumtuesve, kam dhënë regjistrin e burimeve të konsultuara. Kam menduar se më mirë është që gabimin ta kam në tepricë se sa në mëngësi. Jam përpjekur shumë dhe kam humbur aq kohë në dëftimin në vepra të cilat kanë dëftuar ndonjë paqartësi apo pakuptueshmëri. Kam dëshiruar ti ruaj të tjerët nga mundimet e ngjashme. Deri sa lexuesit të rëndomtë i dukem së tepërmi cikrrimtar, mbase me këtë e shpëtoj ndonjë hulumtues që dëshiron ta provojë saktësinë e ndonjë teksti ose ta ndjek çfarëdo pjese të punimit më tej. Mënyra e transkriptimit të fjalëve arabe në këtë libër është aplikuar sipas transkriptimit të aprovuar nga Komiteti për transkripcion i Kongresit të X ndërkombëtar të orientalistëve të mbajtur në Gjenevë më 1894. Përjashtim nga kjo është shkronja e fundit te nyja shquese që asimilohet te të ashtuquajturat shkronjat diellore. Në rastin e nocioneve gjeografike kjo metodë e shkrimit nuk është aplikuar strikt. Ngjashëm është edhe në rastet e shumta të tjera ku nuk kam mundur ta zbulojë formën origjinale arabe të fjalës (për shembull Mekka, Medina(, sepse gjatë përdorimit, me kalimin e kohës, është krijuar emërtim i rëndomtë. Kjo vepër është pakontestueshëm, siç është shpjeguar kjo në Hyrje, regjistër i përpjekjeve misionariste, e jo histori e persekutimeve.3 Kam tentuar të jam përpikshmërisht objektiv duke e mbështetur idealin që e ka vënë historiani i krishterë, i cili i ka shënuar fitoret osmane dhe ramjen e Stambollit duke thëë: Është e domosdoshme që historiani ta shkruaj historinë jo me dëshirë që bota ti jep mirënjohje. Nuk guxon të motivohet me urrejtje dhe smirë, apo me averzion dhe kënaqjen e ndjenjave. Duhet shkruar për shkak të vetë historisë në mënyrë që faqet mos të i mbulohen në botën e harresës, kurse koha e di se si do ti përhapë. Dua ti falënderoj Eks. së Saj princeshës BArberinës dhe Eks. së Tij princit Çigi, të respektuarit dr Paul Goctalsit, arqipeshkvit të Kalkutës, të nderuarit Francis Pescit, peshkopit të Allahabadit dhe të respektuarit S.S. Allmutit, anëtarit të misionit të Kembrixhit në Delhi. I jam mirënjohës drejtorëve të bibliotekës së Wilijamsit në Gordon skuer në Londër, sepse lirisht mi kanë lënë në dispozicion bibliotekat e veta të çmueshme. Veçanërisht e falënderoj Xhems Kenedin (James Kennedy) ish nëpunësit të Sektorit të drejtimit civil në Bengal (Bengal Civil Service), i cili kurrë nuk ka kursyer angazhimin dhe interesimin për librin tim. Ky është shembull permanent i provuar i rregullit të Horacit: Nonum prematur in annum.

Jam borxhli i dijes së tij të vëllimshme dhe arsimimit të gjërë për shumë informata të cilat mua, sikur mos të ishte ai, do të më mbeteshin të panjohura. Hiç më pak nuk i kam barxh entuziazmit të tij, dashurisë ndaj hulumtimit dhe ndiesisë dhe ndihmesës shërbyese. Veçan i falinderohem mirësisë së kontit Ugo Balzanit, sepse, sikur mos të ishte ndihma e tij, disa pjesë të këtij libri do të ishin të pasendërtueshëm. Mirënjohës i jam edhe profesor Robertson Smithit në sugjestionet e tij të vlefshme në ato elemente të studimit ku ishte i domosdoshëm të zë fill historia e kishës afrikane-veriore dhe pozita e të krishterëve nën sundimin muslimanë. Dhembje e thellë, që e ndiejnë të gjithë hulumtuesit e studimeve semite me humbjen e tij, dyfishohet tek unë. Jam i bindur se kjo është mirënjohja e vetme me të cilën mundem adekuat tia shprehi falënderimin tim në ndihmesën dhe mbështetjen e tij të madhe. Dëshiroj, po ashtu, tia pranoj mirënjohjen time Sejjid Ahmedkan Bahadurit (K.C.S.I. LL.D.), sikur edhe kolegu tim dhe shokut Shemsu-l-ulema Mevlevi Muhammed Shibli Numanit, i cili më ka ndihmuar shumë me njohjen e vet të vëllimshme të historisë së hershme islame. I jam mirënjohës edhe ish nxënësit tim Mevlevi Bahadur Aliut (M.A.). Në fund, mbi të gjitha, duhet ti falënderohem bashkëshortes time të dashur; sikur mos të ishte ajo, kjo vepër nuk do të paraqitej nga kaosi i materialit të copëtuar. Mirëkuptimi dhe miratimi i saj janë dhurata më e bukur për punimet e mia. Aligarh, 1896 (Alikra-Indi, vër. e përk.)

_ 1) Për shembull: Përhapja e islamit në Sicili dhe puna misionarise e evlijave të shumtë muslimanë (njerëzve të mirë). 
2) De Trinitote, I, 5 (Migne, vëll. XIII, fq. 822). 
3) Prandaj, lexuesi nuk do të mund të gjejë kurrfarë lajmi për historinë e Armenisë ose Kritit, as çfarëdo pjese të historisë së imperatorisë osmane gjatë këtij shekulli (jundi i shek. XIX). Kjo është përndryshe perioda që është unike sipas zbraztësirës në ndërmarrjen misionariste nga ana turke.
4) Phrantzes, fq. 5._

----------


## ORIONI

PARATHËNIA BOTIMIT TË DYTË 

Pasi botimi i parë i këtij libri nuk ka mbetur, tashmë disa vjetë, kurse është rritë kërkesa për të, është përgatitur ky botimi i ri. Është bërë angazhim në shikimin e sërishëm të veprës në dritën e materialit të ri të tubuar gjatë gjashtëmbëdhjetë viteve të kaluara. Por uk mund të pohoj se plotësisht jam njoftuar me tërë literaturën e lëndës, që është shkruar në dhjetë gjuhë të ndryshme dhe është shpallur gjatë kësaj periode.



Forcimi i interesimit për islamin dhe degët e ndryshme të staduimit në lidhje me të mund të vlerësohet nga fakti se nga viti 1906 janë paraqitur pesë revista që i janë dedikuar hulumtimit të temës të afërt me këtë punim. Këto revista janë: - Revue du Monde Musulman (Revista Bota muslimane), e boton: La Mission Scientifique du Maroc (Misioni shkencor i Marokos), Paris, nga 1906. - Der Islam (Islami), Leitschrift fur Geschichte und Kultur des islamischen Orients (Revistë për historinë dhe kulturën e Orientit islam), Strassburg, nga 1910. The Moslem Warld (Bota muslimane), a qarterly review of current events, leterature, and thought among Mohommedans, and the progress of Christian Misions in Moslem lands (Revistë tremujore për ndodhitë bashkëkohore, letërsi dhe mesidim te muslimanët, dhe përparimi i misioneve të krishera në vendet muslimane), London, nga 1911. - Mir Islama St. Petersburg, nga 1912. - Die Welt des Islams (Bota e islamit), Zeitschrift der deutschen Gesellschaft fur Islamkunde (Revistë i Shoqatës gjermane për artin islam), Berlin, nga 1913. Shoqëritë misionare të krishtere po ashtu i përkushtojnë tash kujdes më të madh lëndës së aktivitetit misionit muslimanë. Proporcionalisht kësaj ajo zenë edhe më shumë hapësirë në publikimet e këtyre shoqërive, më shumë se më herët. Ka mundur ky botimi i dytë të jetë gati qysh para disa vitesh sikur mos të jetë politika e lirë sipas së cilës alla e leximit e Museumit britanik mbyllet në ora shtatë në mbrëmje, që mua praktikisht më ka pamundësuar leximin përveç të shtunën.1 Për këtë shkak u shpreh falenderimin e thellë atyre miqëve që ma lehtësuan punën me huazimin e librave nga Biblioteka Universitare në Leiden dhe Biblioteka e Universitetit në Utrahte (me mirësinë e prefesor Wensinkut), pastaj nga Biblioteka Ecole des Langues Orientales Vivantes (shkolla e gjuhëve të gjalla orentale) në Paris. Jam borxhli edhe i zotëri J.A. Oldhamit, redaktorit të The International Review of Missions (Revista ndërkombëtare e misioneve) për vjetorët e huazuar të Allgemeine Mission - Zeitschrift (Revista gjermane misionariste), të cilat nuk kam mundur ti gjejë në Londër. Veçan dëshiroj ti falënderohem dr. F.W. Thomasit i cili gjatë kohë më ka lejuar hulumtimin (tok me librat tjera nga Biblioteka shtetërore e Indisë) e veprës monumentale Anasali dell Islam (Kronika e Islamit) nga Leone Caetani, Principe de Teano. Kjo është vepër me vlerë të pavlerësueshme për historinë e hershme të islamit. Fatkeqësisht, për shkak të çmimit të vet të lartë është e pakapshme për hulumtuesin e rëndomtë.



Shumë i kam borxh edhe disa vërejtjeve të çmueshme nga ana e atyre shkencëtarëve, të cilët kanë hedhë shikimin në veprën time kur është botuar herën e parë. Mbi të gjithë i falënderohe profesor Goldziherit interesimi i ndijshëm i të cilit për këtë punë më ka kurajuar që të vazhdojë në të. Londër, 1913  1) Studenti i literaturës shkencore ose artit të bukur i gjenë bibliotekat e Kensingtonit Jugor të hapura deri në ora dhjetë natën, tri ditë në javë. Por, e vetmja bibliotekë në vend, që synon kah kompletshmëria, është në shërbim vetëm për studentët të cilët janë të lirë në kohën e punës së bibliotekës.

----------


## ORIONI

PARATHËNIA BOTIMIT NË BOSHNJAKISHT 

Kur më 1974 u publikua në Nju jork reprinti i i veprës së T.W. Arnoldit Historia e përhapjes së islamit,1 qenë ky motiv i mirë për idenë që të vazhdojë e përfundojë përkthimi i kësaj vepre në gjuhën boshnjakishte. Me fjalë tjera, para plotë gjysmë shekulli rahmetli D.A. Korkuti e filloi përkthimin e këtij studimi interesant nga gjuha turke2 në gjuhën tonë (boshnjake, vër. e N.I.). Në vazhdime janë botuar gjashtë kaptina (nga 13 sa ekzistojnë) të këtij libri në Glasnik të Kryesisë supreme islame të Bashkësisë islame në Jugoslalvi në kohën prej vitit 1933 deri 1935.3 Aktualiteti i këtij studimi të Arnoldit, sipas tematikës së vet, nuk ka pushuar as sot, ndonëse prej botimit të tij të parë në Aligarh (India), viti 18964 kanë kaluar nëntë dekada. Arsye për këtë ka më shumë: 1. Ka të bëjë me veprën që përpunon procesin e përhapjes së njërës prej religjioneve më të reja botërore, domethënia fetaro-filozofike, shoqëroro-politike e kulturore e së cilës është e pranishme plotë katërmbëdhjetë shekuj në gati të gjitha meridianet e botës. Janë të numërta veprat e autorëve muslimanë e jomuslimanë të cilat, në njëqindvjetëshin e fundit, kanë përfshirë aspektin shoqëroro-politik, ekonomik dhe kulturo-filozofik të islamit, sukseset ose mossukseset e bartësve të tij muslimanëve. Si faktor i përhapjes dhe i ekzistimit të islamit në botë, ana fetare e aktivitetit të muslimanëve pothuaj se është mospërfillur. Thomas Arnoldi pikërisht kësaj pune dhe përpjekje të muslimanëve i përkushton kujdesin e plotë. 2. Autori i veprës T.W. Arnoldi (1864-1930) është orientalist dhe hulumtues i pranuar. Ka qenë profesor në Universitetin islam në Aligarh/Indi (1888-1989), pastaj profesor i filozofiqë në universitetin e Londrës (1898-1904). Është profesori i parë i gjuhës arabe në Shkollën për gjuhët orientale
5
në Londër (1904-1930), kurse ka qenë edhe dekon i saj në kohën prej vitit 1921 deri më 1930. Është shquar me precizitetin e vet shkencor dhe me ekspozimin objektiv të gjërave. Jeta dhe puna ndër muslimanët i kanë ndihmuar që ta njoftojë islamin jo vetëm nga ana e tij e jashtme, por edhe e brendshme, e kjo është ajo si e përjetojnë vetë muslimanët. Kjo i ka ndihmuar që të hyjë në fshehtësinë e zjarrit fetar të muslimanëve. T. Arnoldi ka qenë koleg, mik dhe profesor i një varg mendimtarësh dhe shkencëtarësh islamë, siç janë Indusët Muhammed Shibli Numani e dr. Muhammed Ikballi, historiani egjiptian dr. Hasan I. Hasani5 e të tjerët. Njëkohësisht është bashkëpunëtor edhe i orientalistëve të njohur evropianë A. Guillamit, I. Goldziherit, A.R. Nikolsonit e shumë të tjerëve. Vlerat e tij shkencore i cekin edhe orientalistët tonë sikur dr. Fehim Bajraktareviqi. Në paraqitjen e veprës Legata e islami (Legacy of islam) në përmbajtjen e së cilës merrë pjesë edhe Ser T.W. Arnoldi, dr. F. Bajraktareviqi shtronë se Arnoldi ka qëndruar në Bosnie, para luftës së dytë botërore. Me këtë rast ka grumbulluar material të caktuar për kulturë islame në te, por vdekja e ka penguar që ta botojë.6 Arnoldi përveç këaj vepre është autor edhe i shumë punimeve tjera nga fusha e kulturës islame, artit dhe përgjithësisht krijimit shpirtëror e material të muslimanëve.7 Ndër to veçan shquhen: - Caliphate / Teza për hilafetin, - The Islamic Faith / Besimi islam, dhe - Painting in Islam / Piktura në islam. Sipas mendimit të R.A. Nikolsonit, secila nga këto vepra është e veçantë në domenin e vet.8 T.W. Arnoldi ka qenë një prej redaktorëve, të disa pjesëve, të botimit të parë të Enciklopedisë islame (1910-1911)9 në gjuhën angleze. Përveç shkencëtarëve evropianë notën e lartë të objektivitetit të veprës, që është paranesh, e kanë dhënë edhe disa mendimtarë bashkëkohorë muslimanë si Sejjid Husein Nasri. Për të, kjo është edhe më tutje punimi më i rëndësishëm nga historia e përhapjes së islamit ë botë10 Kjo vepër është përkthyer në shumë gjuhë orientale: urdu, turke, persiane, e në arabishte ka përjetuar disa botime, çka qartë dëfton në konsiderimin / miratimin e saj edhe në midisin musliman. Konsiderojmë se edhe ky përkthim boshnjakisht i veprës së Arnoldit do të jetë me dobi për ata që merren me islamin, e veçanërisht me fenomenin e përhapjes së tij. Përveç pasqyrës së përgjithshme të historisë së përhapjes së islamit në botë, Arnoldi na jep prerjen e ardhjes përhapjes dhe veprimit të tij edhe në hapësirat jugosllave11 sikur edh enë hapësirat e fqinjve tanë në Ballkan, që ka qenë me interes të veçantë për përkthimin e këtij libri.
6
Në parathënie të librit autori dëfton në vëllimshmërinë e temës, sepse islami gjatë trembëdhjetë shekujve të kaluar është gjetur në hapësirë të madhe prej Atlantikut deri në Kinë dhe prej arkipelagut Malajas dhe Zanzibarit deri në Ballkan. Mungesa e burimeve të drejtpërdrejta që flasin për mënyrën, motivat dhe numrin e kalimeve në islam e ka shtyrë hulumtuesin që të shqyrtojë numër shumë të madh burimesh dhe literaturash në mënyrë që në mënyrë indirekte së paku të mësojë diç më shumë për fenomenin e përhapjes së kësaj feje. Duke iu shmangur që punimi ti bëhet kronologji e ndodhive shoqëroro-politike te popujt muslimanë, me ngulmë ka gjurmuar për zjarrin dhe përpjekjet misionariste të pastra të muslimanëve në përhapjen e fesë së vet. E vërteta, Arnoldi në hulumtimet e fenomenit të përhapjes së islamit në botë nuk e mospërfill në këtë proces faktorin politik, shoqëror dhe ekonomik, por gjithkund përpiqet tua jep atë masë që u përket. Ndikimi i tyre nuk është i barabartë në të gjitha kohët dhe hapësirat ku është gjetur islam. Hulumtimet e kanë sjellë deri te përfundimi se ekziston: a. angazhimi privat apo vetënismëtar dhe b. angazhimi i institucionalizuar në përhapjen e islamit. Derisa i pari është manifestuar në angazhimin vetjak dhe ndijesinë e përgjegjësisë, dhe në dëshirën që kënaqësia e bindjes vetjake të ndahet me dikë, deri sa në rastin e dytë ka të bëjë me kujdesin shoqëror që me anë të institucioneve fetaro-arsimore, shoqërore, humanitare, e diku edhe shtetërore të sigurohet kontinuiteti në mësimin e mësimit fetar të islamit. Kjo edhe ka dhënë shkasë që shumë hulumtues të përhapjes së islamit këtë fenomen më së shpeshti e lidhin për suksesin apo mossuksesin politik të atyre të cilët ideologjinë e vet shtetërore e kanë identifikuar me islamin. Konkurentët dhe rivalet e mësimit islam për këtë edhe kanë parë humbjen vetjake në rritjen e numrit të muslimanëve, duke e cekur detyrimin dhe dobitë materiale si mjet të vetëm në islamizimin e popullësisë. Arnoldi është përpjekur ti shkoqisë këto nocione dhe të dëftojë në superficialitetin dhe joargumentimin e pohimeve të këtilla, kur është në pyetje shumica e rasteve të kalimit në islam. Ai nuk e përjashton mundësinë e rasteve të kthimit të detyrueshëm, por rastet e tilla kanë motivacinin e vet politik ose tjetër, e jo islam ose fetar, sepse në Kuran shprehimisht ndalohet përdorimi i dhunës në përhapjen e fesë. Në hulumtimin e problemit Arnoldi hynë me fuqinë e gjërësisë së pikëpamjeve vetjake dhe objektivitetit shkencor, por edhe me shqyrimin e burimeve dhe literaturës në gjuhët orientale (arabe, turke, persiane dhe urdu) dhe evropiane të cilat mirë i ka njohur. Tërë kjo i ka dhënë shumë çelësa për zgjidhjen e pyetjeve të shumta e më të rënda.
7
Gjatë trembëdhjetë kaptinave të veprës së vet Arnoldi lexuesin në kontinuitet e shpie prej Arabisë në Azinë perëndimore, në afrikë, spanjë, Ballkan, Persi, në Azinë qendrore, Indi, Kinë dhe në arkipelagun Malaj. I vetëdijshëm për lëshimet eventuale në punë, Arnoldi tenton të bëjë plotësime tashmë në botimin e dytë të librit të et. Shkak për këtë nuk është vetëm zbulimi i burimeve të reja, por edhe interesi i forcuar për islamin në botë. Me anën fetare të aktivitetit të islamit do të preokupohen veçan qarqet misionariste evropiane, intereset e të cilit kanë ditur të ndeshen me praktikën misionariste islame veçant në pjesët e Azisë dhe të Afrikës. Është interesant se Arnoldi vetëm kalimthi përmend depërtimin e islamit edhe në dy kontinente: Amerikën Jugore dhe Veriore dhe Australinë, fillimeve të së cilës ka qenë bashkëkohës. Ka mundësi që kjo veprimtari misionariste ka qenë - mu në fill, ndonëse pjesa më e mirë e fuqisë punëtore skllevërore, të importuar nga trolli afrikan në Amerikë, qysh kaherë ka qenë nga treva të banuara me banorë muslimanë (të fisit Manding, Fulba etj.). Këta së shpejti u bënë pre e aktivitetit misionarist të krishterë. Mirëpo, popullëzimet e mëtejme në këto treva do të tërheqin edhe njëherë numri të muslimanëve, veçan në qendrat industriale. Këtu do të mbijnë edhe bahskësitë e para muslimane e edhe moesxhidet. Ngjashëm do të ndodh edhe në disa vise të kontinentit të vjetër - Evropës (Anglia, Franca, Gjermania e të tjerat) ku Islami do të gjejë hapësirë për veprimin e vet krahasimtarisht me fetë tjera dhe pikëpamjet në botën. Preokupimi themelor i Arnoldit është dëshmimi i argumentuar që fuqia e përhapjes së islamit qëndron në faktorët: a. subjektivë (të brendshëm) dhe b. objektivë (të jashtëm). Sipas tij të parët janë të personifikuar në: - mësimin misionarist, të thjeshtë e universal të islamit, që ofrohet me Kuran, - praktikën dhe përpjekjet e përpikta të Muhammedit a.s. - felajmëruesit të islamit (sunneti), - entuziazmit dhe zjarrit fetar të të gjithë ithtarëve të saj - muslimanëve, - raportet tolerante dhe duruese të muslimanëve ndaj pjesëtarëve të besimeve tjera, si rezultat i mësimit doktrinor të islamit, - supremacionit dhe të arriturave kulturo-civilezuese që ua ka ofruar bashkësive të prapambetura në jetën private e shoqërore. Ekspansionit fetar e të tjerë të islamit në Azi, Afrikë dhe Evropë, prej fillimit, do ti kundërvihet spontanisht ose në mënyrë të organizuar krishterizmi, hebraizmi dhe budizmi. Këtë do ta bëjnë edhe ithtarët e disa mësimeve filozofiko-etike dhe besimeve të ndryshme pagane, sidomos në
8
Azi, që ngushtonin fushën e interesimit misionarist si të islamit ashtu edhe të veprimit misionarist të krishterë. Rrezatimi dhe ndikimi fetar e kulturor i islamit, në disa pjesë të botës, është i intenzitetit të ndryshëm. Në këtë proces të dukshme janë tri etapa: Gjendja e parë përgatitore është ajo që karakterizon pranimin e vetëm disa elementeve të kulturës islame në jetën e individit ose bashkësisë. Këtu ka të bëjë më tepër mbi mënjanimin e pengesave dhe mundësimin e adaptimit të midiset jomusliman me disa elemente të kulturës religjiore dhe materiale të muslimanëve sikur që janë: - bartjes së hajmalive - nuskave, - shenjave / simboleve, - rrobave dhe, - pranimit të mënyrës islame të ushqimit dhe të banimit. Këto elemete të akulturimit vetëvetiu nuk janë specifikisht islame as nuk janë faktorë të dallimit të muslimanëve e të tjerëve. Shpesh kultura e re jep vlera të reja, në këtë etapë, pa ndërrim radikal të të vjetres. Në këtë stadio islami është i detyruar që ti adaptohet mentalitetit deh mënyrës së jetës të të ardhurve rishtazi. Gjendje e dytë është kthimi që në fillim e karakterizon më tepër ndërprerje me rendin e vjetër paraislamik të gjërave se sa adaptim të resë. Stadio i tretë është proces serioz në të cilin islami e ndërron jetën e tërësishme të individit e edhe të bashkësisë drejt një kualiteti të ri. Shikuar nga largësia kohore prej shtatë dekadash kur Arnoldi ka botuar botimin e vetë të dytë, të plotësuar të kësaj vepre, deri në ditët tona, shumë sosh është ndërruar në hartën gjeografike të botës muslimane, që ka pasur dhe ka ndikim edhe në planin fetar. Me natalitet ose me kalimin në islam është dyfishuar numri i pjesëtarëve të tij në rruzullën tokësor.12 Varbulli i ndodhive politike, shoqërore-ekonomike dhe revolucionare i përmasave botërore nuk e ka kaluar as botën muslimane të dekadave të fundit. Shumë popuj islam do të luftojnë për të drejtat dhe liritë e veta politike e të tjera qoftë nga skllevëruesit e huaj, kolonializmit e imperializmit botëror, apo tiranisë dhe eksploatuesve të vendit. Lufta për gjetjen e vendit të vërtetë në ato ndodhi është shprehur edhe në zjarrin fetar të muslimanëve në aktivizimin ose pasivizimin e tij. Mbifuqia politike e civilizuese e jomuslimanëve, përkundër prapambetjes shoqërore dhe ekonomike të midisit muslimanë, ka nxitur tek ai reaksion të dyfishtë. Te disa islami është fajtor për të gjitha fatkeqësitë e ithtarëve të saj, sepse parositë i janë anakrone e të tejkaluara. Të tjerët, krejtëisht kundër, kanë pohuar se jopërpikshmëria dhe largimi i muslimanëve nga postullatet themelore teorike e praktike të islamit i ka sjellur ata deri te gjendja e inercionit dhe ngecjes.
9
Konfliktet e bartësve të këtyre dy rrumave ndër muslimanët, me ekzistimin e disa më të maturave, kompromiste, janë dashur të manifestohen edhe në planin fetar edhe misionarist të islamit. Në ato midise muslimane, ku ka fituar rryma e parë, erdhi deri te laicizimi dhe ndarja e islamit nga punët shtetërore dhe tërheqja e fesë në sferën e ekzistimit privat. As ato vise, ku islami është bërë religjion shtetëror dhe ku anën ia kanë marrë rrymat reformiste në islam, të tubuara rreth personaliteteve udhëheqëse politike ose ulemaje (Alganiu, Abduhu, Abdulvehhabi, Senusi, XHinahi e të tjerët), apo institucioneve dhe shoqërive, nuk do të mbesin në çdo gjë të përpikta. Dëshirat e bukura së shpejti do të bëhen pre e synimeve të ndryshme politike. Tërë kjo ka dhënë dhe jep fryte të ligshta në të familjarizuarit (mësuarit) e islamit me përditshmërinë e muslimanëve. Por edhe përveç asaj që sot muslimanët nuk paraqesin ndonjë epërsi politike dhe civilizuese, si dikur, që në midiset më pak civilizuese ka ndihmuar në punën misionariste, ana shpirtërore dhe moralo-etike e islamit ka mbetur edhe më faktor i fuqishëm i tërheqshmërisë. Në këtë kuptim shkojnë edhe vrojtimet e Arnoldit që aktiviteti shpirtëror i islamit nuk është, sikur që anojnë shumëkush ta komentojnë, strikt në lidhje me fuqinë e tij politike. Përkundrazi, humbja e pozicioneve politike dhe ekonomike di të shkaktojë cilësitë më të thella e më të sinqerta shpirtërore, të cilat pikërisht e motivojnë veprimtarinë misionariste. Islami që misionin e vet e ka filluar në vështirësitë më të mëdha, të cilave u qenë ekspozuar bartësit e tij, në vetë fillimin sikur edhe në disa perioda të mëvonshme, ka ditur pikërisht vështirësitë e tilla ti shfrytëzojë për lindjen dhe forcimin e sërishtëm. Shumë më tepër në përhapjen e islamin kanë bërë muslimanët e Indisë dhe arkipelogut Malajas, duke u gjetur nën sundimin jomuslimanë, se sa Turqia apo Maroko si shtete të mëvetshme muslimane, thekson T. Arnoldi.

_1) Arnold, T.W., The Preaching of Islam - A history of the Propagation of the Muslim Faith, AMS, New York, 1974, fq. 467. Përkthimi tekstual i titullit të veprës është Thirrje në Islam - Historia e propagandimit të fesë muslimanë. (Titulli përkthyesit në gjuhën shqipe është Historia e përhapjes të islamit - rrjedhat historike të misionit. (Vër. E N.I.)_

----------


## ORIONI

2) Arnold, T.W., Intishari islam tarihi, përkthimi M. Halil Halid, Yeni matbaa, Istanbul, 1343/1924, fq. 445. Përkthyesi turk ka lëshuar shumicën e shënimeve sikur edhe bibliografinë e Arnoldit të burimeve dhe literaturës së përdoruar. Po këtë e ka bërë edhe D. A. Korkuti. Përndryshe të dy përkthimet janë korrekte. 

3) Glasnik VIS-a, Islamska zajednica Kraljevine Jugoslavija, Beograd 1933, viti I, nr. 2-12, viti II (1934), nr. 1-12 dhe viti III (1935), nr. 1-9. 4) Botimi i dytë i plotësuar i këtij libri ka dalur në Londër më 1913, e pastaj edhe i treti në Kembrixh në vitin 1935. Të gjitha botimet vijuese sikur edhe reprinti nga viti 1974, janë botuar sipas botimit nga viti 1913. (përkthimi shqip është bërë në bazë të përkthimit boshnjak Povijest islama / historijski tokovi misije, përkthyen Dervish A. Korkuti dhe Nijaz Shukriqi, botimi II, Sarajevë, 1990, fq. 612. vërejtje e N.I.). 

5) Dr Hasan J. Hasani ka doktoruar te prof. Arnolti në Londër. Me edhe dy kolegë ka përkthyer në gjuhën arabishte ,,Historinë e përhapjes së islamit të Arnoldit me titull Ed-Dawatu ila l-islam / bahthun fi tarihi neshri-l-aqidati-l-islanijja, En-Nahda, Kairo, 1958, botimi i dytë. 

6) Bajraktareviq, F., Çi ka lënë Islami evropës, Srpski knjiveni glasnik, Servia e Re, XLIX, Beograd, 1936, nr. 5, fq. 380-382. 

7) Al-Aqiqi, N., Al-Mustashriqun, Das al-mea-rif bi Misr, Kairo, 1965, II, fq. 504-505.

 8) Parathënia e Nikolsonit botimit të tretë të librit të Arnoldit Historia e përhapjes së islamit, Kembrixh, 1935, sipas përkthimit arab Ed-Dawat ila l-islam, fq. 15. 

9) Encyclopedia of Islam, E.J. Brill, Leyden, 1910, 1911. 

10) Nasr, S.H., Ideals and Realities of Islam, London, 1979, fq. 118. 

11) Procesi i përhapjes së islamit apo i a.q. islamizimi ë hapësirat tona ka preokupuar vëmendjen në pesë dekadat e fundit të një varg hulumtuesish muslimanë e të tjerë. Motivet kanë qenë fetare, nacionale, historike, politike dhe kulturologjike. Varësisht nga kjo janë përdoruar edhe argumentet, burimet disponuese dhe literatura. Pasi përhapja e islamit, në trevat tona, bie në kohën e zhdukjes së bogumilizmit ë B dhe H, edhe islamizimi kapet edhe me këtë problem. Megjithatë, më së shpeshti studiohet në tërisnë e sundimit pesëshekullor turk në hapësirat tona. Me pak përjashtime, si faktorë vendimtarë në kalimin e banorëve vendas në islam te hulumtuesit janë privilegjet e natyrës politike, ekonomike dhe shoqërore, të cilat pushtuesi turk, si ideolog i atëhershëm i islamit, u ka ofruar banorëve të nënshtruar vendas, gjatë sundimit të vet pesëshekullor. Ky proces i përhapjes së islamit te ne ka qenë me intenzitet të ndryshëm kohor dhe hapësinor. Mbetet enigmatike se si këto privilegje nuk kanë hasur në përgjegjje më të madhe, nëse ato të vetmet kanë qenë vendimtare tekalimi i njerëzve në islam. Është e njohur se Mbretëria Turke nuk ka mundur të gjithëve, që kanë kaluar në islam, tu ofrojë të gjitha këto privilegje, sidomos jo në kohën e ranijes së fuqisë së saj politike dhe ekonomike, që fillon tashmë me fundin e shekullit XVI-të. Kjo na shpie deri te mendimi se ka pasur edhe motivacione e nxitje tjera në kalimin në islam, e ndër ta janë të rëndësishëm edhe ata fetaro-kulturor. Në kohën e të shkruarit të Arnoldit për përhapjen e islamit te ne as për së afërmi nuk kanë qenë të hulumtuara shumë burime të vendit e të huaja, veçan ato nga arkivat turke (defterët, sixhilët e të ngjashëm) prandaj edhe të dhënat e tij për islamizimin në endin tonë janë mjaft të varfëra. 12) Në Pasqyrën botërore etnografike të popujve muslimanë të R.V. Wecksit, të botuar në Londër në vitin 1978, në bashkëpunim me ekipën e ekspertëve dhe institucionet e numërta në botë, shtrohen të dhënat e rëndësishme për numrin, shtrirjen dhe laramaninë etnike të muslimanëve. Sipas tij: - muslimanë ka në të gjitha anët e botës. - numri e kalon shifrën prej 720 milionë, të ndarë në treqind grupe etnike. - në 36 vende përbëjnë shumicën e popullësisë, kurse në pesë 50% nga numri i përgjithshëm. - në vendet ku janë pakicë paraqesin popullatë shumëmilionshe, siç është India dhe ish-BRSS ku janë mbi njëqind milionë. - flasin rreth njëqind gjuhë e dialekte të ndryshme dhe shërbehen me të gjitha alfabetat e botës. Weeks, R.V., Muslim peoples, A world etnografphie survey, London, 1978, fq. XV.

----------


## ORIONI

*Njohje me fenë e misionit* 

Në ligjëratën që e ka mbajtur prof. Max Mülleri gjatë kohës së përshpritjeve në kishën e Westminsterit në vitin 1987 me rasti e arritjeve misionariste, është marrë për rregull që gjashtë religjionet e mëdha të ndahen në misionariste dhe jomistonariste. Në fetë jomisionariste bëjnë pjesë ajo: hebraike, brahmane dhe e Zoroastros, kurse në ato misionariste ajo: budiste, kristiane dhe islame. Max Mülleri bukur e ka definuar çka mendohet me religjionin misionarist: Mund të thuhet, se religjioni misionarist është ai ndjekësit e të cilit sikur edhe themeluesi i saj e konsiderojnë për detyrë të shenjtë ta shpallin të vërtetën e ti kthejnë në të jobesimtarët. Kjo është fryma që ekziston në zemrat e ithtarëve të fesë së këtillë, kurse i cili nuk mund të gjejë qetësi deri sa, qoftë në mendje, qoftë me fjalë, qoftë me vepër,
12
nuk manifestohet; i cili nuk mund të qetësohet deri sa të kuptuarit e tij nuk përshkon në zemrat e tërë njerëzisë dhe derisa tërë njerëzia nuk e pranon për të vërtetë atë që ai e konsideron për të vërtetë.:1 Muslimanët, për shkak të mallëngjimit se vetëm feja e tyre është e vërtetë, kanë qenë të frymëzuar me detyrën që në të gjitha viset, në të cilat kanë depërtuar, të fusin predikimin e islamit, që i ka dhënë të drejtë të zë vend ndër religjionet misionariste. Historia e fillit të këtij entuziazmi predikues dhe fuqitë që e kanë inspiruar, dhe mënyra në të cilën është zbatuar, e përbëjnë lëndën e kësaj vepre. Ata disa qindra milionë muslimanë, të shpërndarë në të gjitha viset e rruzullit tokësor, janë provë e aktivitetit misionarist trembëdhjetë shekullor.*)

----------


## ORIONI

*Përhapja e islamit*  

Rregullat e kësaj feje më së pari i ka shpallur në shekullin e shtatë në Arabi një Pejgamber i Zotit, i cili nën flamurin e vet i ka tubuar fiset e shkapërderdhura dhe ka formuar popullin. Me këtë disponim të ri nacional dhe entuziazëm të zjarrtë, që ushtrisë së tij i ka dhënë fuqi të pamposhtur, ithtarët e tij kanë depërtuar me synime pushtuese në tre kontinente. Së pari para këtij vërshimi kanë rënë: Siria, Palestina, Persia, Afrika Veriore dhe Egjipti. Njëqind vjet pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit kanë sunduar ithtarët e tij në shtet më të madh se që ka qenë Mbretërie Romake kur ishte në kulminacion të fuqisë së vet. Vendet me të cilat kanë sunduar janë shtrirë në lindje deri te lumi Sind (Siudhu - Indus), e në perëndim deri në Spanjë. Gjatë kohës kjo perandori e madhe islame është shkatërruar dhe fuqia politike e islamit ka rënë, por pushtimet shpirtërore barabartë kanë vazhduar. Kur hordhitë mongole (1258/656 H.), duke hyrë në Bagdad, kanë shtypur me gjakë dinastinë abasite, kur Ferdinandi (1226/634 H.) i ka perspektuar muslimanët nga rrethi i Kordovës (Cardoba), kur fartifikata e fundit islame në Spanjë, Granada, qe e detyruar të paguaj haraç, atëherë islami triumfalisht ka filluar të përhapet në Sumatra dhe ujdhesat tjera Malajase. Dekadenca e tij politike ka rezultuar me pushtimet më të shkëlqyeshme shpirtërore. Dy herë në histori këmbët e barbarive i kanë ngadhnjyer ithtarët e këtij historiani i në shekullin e njëmbëdhjetë Selxhukët dhe në shekullin e trembëdhjetë Mongolët, por të dy herët fitimtarët kanë pranuar religjionin e të mundurve. Misionarët islamë edhe atëherë kur nuk kanë pasur kurrfarë fuqie dominuese kanë përcjellur fenë e vet në Afrikën Qendrore, Indokinë dhe Kinë. Sot islami shtrihet prej Marokut deri në Zanzibar, prej Sierra Leones në Afrikën Perëndimore deri në Siri e Kinë, prej Bosnje e Hercegovinës deri te kolonitë e Guinesë së Re. Pos viseve që janë të larguara nga bota islame, e në të cilat
13
ka mjaft muslimanë, siç janë Kina dhe Rusia, ka edhe grupacione tjra islame të izoluara ndër mosbesimtarët, siç janë Tatarët si banuar në rrethinën e Villnes, Kovnit dhe Grodnit2 që flasin me gjuhën polake, dhe muslimanët të banuar në koloninë e Kepit të Shpresës së mirë, dhe punëtorët indus që e sollën islamin në Guinenë e Re. Në kohë të fundit islami ka arritur ithtarë edhe në Angli, Amerikën Veriore, Australi dhe Japoni.*) Shkaqet kanë qenë të ndryshme: sociale, politike dhe fetare, që islami është përhapur në pjesën kështu të shtrirë të Tokës. Por përveç këtyre ka edhe një që ka qenë faktori kryesor që është arritur rezultat i këtillë i mrekullueshëm, e ky është: aktiviteti i palodhshëm i misionarëve islamë, të cilët për vete për ideal kanë marrë Pejgamberin dhe të cilët i kanë vakufuar jetat e veta për kthimin e jobesimtarëve. Misionariteti nuk është diç i ri në islam, por ky nga vete fillimi është detyrë e shenjtë e muslimanit. Kjo mund të konkludohet nga këto ajete nga Kurani kerimi: ... (En-Nahl, 125); ... (Hud, 112); ... (Ali Imran, 20); ... (Ali Imran, 103), ... (El-Haxhxh, 67); ... (Et-Tewbe, 6); ... (Et-Tewbe, 11). Kur teoretikisht dhe praktikisht një nga parimet islame të jetë kështu, atëherë islami është fe e pastër misionariste, sepse ky misionaritet paraqet jetën e Muhammedit a.s. dhe një grupi të madh të misionarëve islamë në krye të të cilëve është vetë Pejgamberi a.s. Ata kanë gjetur mënyrë se si do ti kthejnë të pafatë. Sikur që nuk do të kërkojmë shfaqjet e frymës misionariste në islam në tiranitë e balozëve dhe në jotolerancën e fanatikëve, si e mendojnë këtë disa në imagjinatë: me shpatë në një dorë, e me Kuran në dorën tjetër,3 por në aktivitetin modest të predikuesit dhe tregtarit islam, të cilët janë përpjekur që në të gjitha viset e Tokës ta përhapin fenë e vet. Mënyra e këtillë paqëdashëse e predikimit nuk është marrë vetëm për atë shkak kur këtë e ka kërkuar politika, as atëherë kur nuk ka qenë e mundur të përdoret fuqia, por për atë arsye sepse këtë mënyrë Kurani e urdhëron në shumë ajete: .... (Muzzemmil, 10); .... (El-XHinn, 23); ... (El-Xhathije, 14); ... (En-Nahl, 35); ... (En-Nahl, 82); ... (En-Ankebut, 46); ... (Esh-Shura, 48), ... (Junus, 99); ... (Sebe, 28); ... (El-Bekare, 256); ... (En-Nur, 54); ... (El-Haxhxh, 49); .... (El-Feth, 8-9); ... (El-Maide, 13). Faqet e këtij libri do të shërbejnë të dëftojnë se si këto ajete në histori janë zbatuar dhe në çfarë mënyre është sendërtuar sistemi i aktivitetit misionarist. E para është tu shpjegoj lexuesëve se kjo vepër është shkruar që të jetë histori e predikimit islam, e jo e kthimit të detyrueshëm islam. Prandaj, nuk kam për qëllim ti ceki shembujt e kthimit me dhunë, të cilët nga koha në kohë duhet të gjenden në historinë islame. Këta shembuj antarët evropianë aq hiperbolikisht i kanë prezentuar sa që nuk duhet fare të frikësohemi se do të harrohen, ndërsa këta shembuj absolutisht nuk bëjnë
14
pjesë në terrenin e historisë së misionaritetit. Natyrisht, në historinë e misionaritetit të krishterë ndër magët saksonasë suksesi më i madh është në aktivitetin misionarist të shën Lijogent dhe Vilhardit, se që është në kthimin me forcë me shpatë të Karlit të Madh.4 Idhujtarinë nga Danimarka nuk e çrrënjosi mbreti Knut por shën Ansigari dhe trashëgimtarët e tij.5 Në aspekt të kthimit të idhujtarëve prusianë pak kanë arritur opati Gottfried dhe ipeshkvi Christian, por veprën e tyre e mbaruan me zjarrë e shpatë Vëllezërit e shpatës dhe kryqtarët tjerë, të cilët në fotografinë reale paraqesin misionaritetin e krishterë. Ndonëse kryqimit të detyrueshëm shumë i kanë kontribuar kalorësit e rendit Ordo fratrum militum Christi duke i kthyer banorët e Livonisë, mund të dëftohet vetëm në monakët Manihardindhe Teodorikun sikur në misionarët e vërtetë të fesë së Jezusit në ato vise. Ndonëse jezuitët aty-këtu6 janë shërbyer me mjete detyruese, megjithatë kjo nuk e ka zvogëluar autoritetin e shën Franje Ksaverit (Xavier) dhe predikuesëve tjerë. Kur kleriku suprem në vitin 1699 erdhi në ujdhesën Embonia për të kontrolluar, dha urdhëresë, që të gjithë raxhët (princ indian, N.I.) i kësaj ujdhese të tubohen, që ti kryqoj, por ky gjest nuk i soli dëm misionaritetit të Valentinit.7 Pas fillimit të veprimtarisë misionariste dhe ditëve që na përkujtojnë në zelltarinë e apostujve, te të krishterët erdhën periodat e indolencës dhe apatisë, e në vend të predikimit që është bërë në emër të Zotit, janë përdoruar mjetet detyruese. Fazat e njëjta të elanit e apatisë i ka kaluar historia e përhapjes së islamit në periodat e ndryshme. Pasi që përhapja e fesë është karakteristika kryesore e këtyre dy religjioneve, kjo do të ishte e përshtatshme të ndahet ashtu, që secila nga ato të jetë grup i veçantë i studimit të historisë së misionarizmit dhe këtë, duke mos lëshuar asgjë nga manifestimet e tyre jetësore, të bëhet e dukshme forma e tyre e veçantë. Kjo do të rezultonte me studim të veçantë të analeve të propagandës dhe kthimit të detyrueshëm, qoftë kjo në Kishën e krishterë, qoftë në islam, ndonëse, herë herë, këto dy grupe janë përzier njëre me tjetrën. Gjithnjë as feja e krishterë nuk është përhapur në atë mënyrë, si e ka përhapur mbreti norvegjez Olaf Trygvesoni, ashtu që duke i mbytur ata që nuk kanë dëshiruar ta pranojnë krishterizmin duke na prerë këmbët e duart dhe duke i persekutuar ata,8 as është përhapur sipas rekomandimit të shën Ludevitit (st. Louis), i cili është: Nëse dikush çkado që keq dëgjon për ligjin e krishterizmit nga ata që nuk janë anëtarë të Kishës, është i obligueshëm që me shpatë ta mbrojë dhe këtë duke e futur shpatën aq, sa mund të hyjë n ëbarkun e jobesimtarit.9 Po ashtu as në islam nuk janë shërbyer gjithnjë me mjete detyruese të halifit të fundit të Umevitëve.*) i cili ka thënë: Do ti mbysë dhe në kryq do ti gozhdojë të gjithë Egjiptianët që nuk do ta pranojnë fenë time, që nuk do të luten sikur edhe unë, dhe nuk do ti ndjekin principet e fesë sime.10 15
Po ashtu krahas shembujve të Mutevekkilit,**) Hakimit***) dhe Tippo-Sulltanit nuk duhet humbur parasysh Mevlana Ibrahimin i cili e përhapi islamin në ujdhesën Malajase, haxhi Muinuddin Çishtiun dhe misionarët tjerë të cilët në mënyrë paqëdashëse kanë arritur ithtarë. Edhepse është lehtë të ndahen kthimet që janë fryt i fuqisë dhe dhunës nga ata që janë arritur me mjete propaganduese, vështirë është të hulumtohen qëllimet për çarsye kan ëkryer kthimin e njerëzve në fenë e vet: apo për atë shkak që ta fitojnë një kokë më tepër për kopenë e vet, apo për atë cak të lartësuar që e kemi përmendur në fillim të kësaj kaptine. Gjithnjë, qoftë në islam, qoftë në krishterizëm, janë gjetur shpirtëra të pastër, që fenë e vetë e kanë konsideruar si të vërtetën më të lartësuar të jetës. Interesi i tyre në aspektin shpirtëror është manifestuar në shpalljen e të vërtetave të shenjta dhe në prudencën që të dominojnë ata principe që ata e konsiderojnë më të përkryerat, ashtu që kjo gjendje është forcë përtëritëse e misionaritetit. Gjithashtu ka edhe të atilë që, pa kurrfarë insistimi nga ana e misionarëve, me entuziazëm janë pajtuar me fenë e re sikur edhe ata të parët. Vërtet, si ndër ithtarët e krishterimit ashtu edhe të islamit, ajo që, për shkak të nevojave të paarsyeshme ose tërheqjes andej këndej të pyetjeve fetare për pikëpamjet e veta, institucionet e pastra ekleziastike i kanë konsideruar për instrumente të ndonjë të drejte apo disa rendeve sociale. Ndër ato që kanë pranuar ato dy fe të këtillë ka mjaft. Si krishterizmi, ashtu edhe islami shumë ithtarë i ka përvetësuar për shkak të shkaqeve sociale, politike e ekonomike, që nuk kanë të bëjnë asgjë të përbashkët me atë etje shpirtërore që i jep të drejtë ekzistimi misionaritetit të mirëfilltë. Pos kësaj, analet e veprimtarisë misionariste shpesh herë shënojnë konvertitë (të kthyer) të ri, por nuk kanë hyrë në hulumtimin e shkaqeve që i kanë shtyrë në këtë. Sidomos misionariteti islam është i mëngët në këto të dhëna. Këto anale rënë vend me rëndësi në veprat e shkruara të Kishës së krishterë, derisa në letërsinë islame ndihet varfëri e madhe e të dhënave për këtë pyetje. Prandaj, shpresh nuk kemi pasur mundësi që plotësisht ti zbulojmë motivet e veprimtarisë misionariste islame; a kanë qenë sociale, politike, ekonomike, apo pastër religjioze.


_1) Vërejtja n ëartikullin Mr. Lyalla Missionary Riligions, Fortnighthy Review, July, 1874. *) Sot muslimanët numrojnë një shekull më tepër (14) në punën e tyre misionariste, e edhe numri në botë i ofrohet miliardës. Të dhënat statistikore të banorëve të disa regjioneve dhe popujve në botë përgjithësisht shpesh janë kontraverze. Prandaj edhe statistika e muslimanëve në botë nuk është gjithnjë e sigurtë. Llogaritet që në çerekun e fundit të shekullit 20 mund të jenë ndërmjet 600 dhe 900 milionë._

----------


## ORIONI

Sipas veprës Popujt muslimanë - pasqyra etnografike botërore - në redakturë të hulumtuesit amerikan Riçard Viksit (Richard Weckes) numri i muslimanëve në botë, sipas të dhënave statistikoer nga viti 1977 është numri prej 720 milionë. Janë të ndarë në rreth 300 grupe të ndryshme etnike. Flasin dhjetëra gjuhë e dialekte të ndryshme, kurse shërbehen gati me të gjitha alfabetet e njohura në botë. Vetëm pjesa më e vogël (28% i banojnë miidiset qytetare, e të tjerët viset bujqësore e blegtorale, që është e manifestuar edhe në mënyrën e profesionit dhe jetës. Weckes, R.V., Muslim Peoples, A World ethnographic survey, London, 1978, fq. XV-XVI, (Hyrje). 

Një hulumtues tjetër Salih M. Abduhu në studimin Pasojat demografike të vetëdijes minoritare (Një analizë), sjell të dhënat nga viti 1975, numri i muslimanëve atëherë në botë ka qenë 783.4 milionë.
 Dy të tretat jetojnë në vendet ku paraqesin shumicën e popullësisë 548,5 milionë), e një e treta (244.9 milionë) përbëjnë pakicën prej 12% ose me përqindje më të ulët në vendet jomuslimane. (Tabela 1 dhe 2). Saleha M. Abedin, Demographic Consequences of Minority of Conciousness, (An Analyisis), Journal, Insttute of Muslim Minority Affaris, Jeddah, 1980, Vëll. 2, Nr. 1, fq. 97-100. (SH.N.) 

2) Reclus, vol. V, fq. 433; Gasztowtt, fq. 320 sqq. *) Për shtrirjen gjeografike të islamit në kohën tonë të shihet: Historical Atlas of the Muslim Peoples (Atllasi historik i popuje muslimanë), Harward,(?). - Munis, H., Atlas tarihi -l-islam (Atllasi i historisë së islamit, Az-Zahra li -l-isla al-arabi, Kairo, 1987. 

Autori sjell të dhënat vijuese statistikore për muslimanët në botë, nga viti 1984: - 

*Vendet e Lindjes së Mesme 147.761.00 
- Evropa 11.907.530 
- BRSS (ish-BRSS - N.I.) 44.236.000 
- Afrika 206.276.110 
- Azia dhe Oqeania 392.150.200 
- Amerika Veriore, e Mesme e Jugore 2.947.290 
GJITHSEJ: 805.286.150*  

Autori i njëjtë konsideron se përqindja e muslimanëve është afër 20% nga popullata e përgjithshme e rruzullit tokësor, që përbënë që një e pesta e kësaj popullate e predikon islamin. (fq. 439-440). 


3) Ky shpjegim i gabueshëm i fushatave pushtuese muslimane ka rrjedhur nga supozimi se luftërat janë zhvilluar për arsye të përhapjes së pushtetit musliman mbi vendet jobesimtare kanë pasur për qëllim kthimin e tyre në islam. 17
Goldziheri shkëlqyeshëm ka dëftuar në këtë dallim në veprën e vet Vorlesungen über den Islam... Muhammedi e ka lënë atë që në fillim e ka realizuar në midisin e vet arab, si porosi ithtarëve të vet - ummes - e kjo është: kundërvënia mosbesimit dhe përhapja e besimit islam. Këtu është edhe diç më shumë se kjo, e kjo është përhapja e pushtetit islam, i cili në realitet është pushteti i All-llahut. Në fillim, qëllimi i luftës islame nuk ka shkuar drejt ndryshimit të fesë me futjen në islam sa ka pasur për synim tërheqjen e vërejtjes jobesimtarëve (fq. 25).

 4) Shihi Enhardi Fuldensis, në vitin 777, Pasi që Sahranët janë dobësuar pas luftërave të shumta, kanë pranuar krishterizmin në fund, dhe i janë nënshtruar pushtetit frenk. H. G. Pertz: Monumenta Germaniae Historica, vol. I, fq. 349 (Shih poashtu fq. 156, 159)

 5) Pasi që popujt e ngadhnjyer iu nënshtruan ligjit të krishterë, pasi që ka zhvilluar luftëra të rënda me mbretëritë barbare, të motivuar me dëshirë të zjarrtë për përhapjen e fesë. (Breviarium Romanum, Jun. 19). 

6) Mothurin VEysiere de La Croze: Historie du Christianisme des Indes, fq. 529-531 (The Hague, 1724). 8) Konrad Maurer: Dic Bekehrung des norwegischen Stammes zu Christen - thume, vol. I. fq. 284 (München, 1855). 

7) Revie de lHistoire des Religions, vol. XI, fq. 89.

 9) Jean, Sire de Joinville: Historie de Saint Lon is, ed. N. de Wailly, fq. 30 (neni 53). *) Mervan b. Muhammed (744-750) erdhi në pushtet kur shtetin emevitë e kanë copëtuar rruynuat dhe kundërthëniet politike, fetare dhe nacionale të grumbulluara në kohën e pararendësve të tij. Lufta qytetare e kaploi vendin dhe Mervani II sa do që është shquar me guxim, durim dhe vendosshmëri nuk ka arritur të vë rend në shtet. Vetë ra në fushëbetejë në luftë me fuqinë konkurrente abbasite. Hasan, J. H., Tarihu-l-islam, en-Nahda, Kairo, 1964, botim VII, vëll. I, fq. 335-342; Hiti, F., Istorija Arapa, V. Maslesha, Sarajevë, 1967, fq. 261-267, (Sh.N.) 

10) Severus, fq. 191 (rreshti 21-22). **) El-Mutevekkil (847-861) është halifi i dhjetë abasit. Me të fillon shkatërrimi i shtetit abasit. Vendi është gjind në çarje të elementit persik, turk e arab i cili atëherë ishte në tërheqje. Madje edhe froni është translokuar nga Bagdadi në qytetin e posaformuar Sumerra në vitin 836, që të shpëtohet nami i hilafetit dhe integriteti i vendit. Halifeja Mutevekkili edhe vet ka ra sakrificë e thyerjeve të atëhershme shoqëroro-politike. Tërë kjo është reflektuar edhe në mënyrën e qeverisjes së tij. Hasan, I.H., po aty, vëll. III, fq. 3-6.


Hiti, F., po aty, fq. 423-424 (Sh.N.) ***) Ebu Ali el-Mensur el-Hakim është sunduesi i gjashtë fatimit (996-1021). Erdhi i ri në sundim, sundimi i tij është karakterizuar me thyerje e oshilime të vazhdueshme prej maturisë deri te animi ekstrem ndaj mësimit shiit. 

Kulminacionin e ekstremitetit të tij e kanë ndier shtetasit e tij jomuslimanë ehlu-dh-dhimme (të krishterët e Hebraikët), por edhe muslimanët sunnitë. Ka treguar edhe shenja të çrregullimeve mentale, që në fund solli deri te revolti ipërgjithshëm, dhe deri te atentati në të. Hasan, I.H., Tarihu-d-devle el-fatimiyye (Historia e shtetit fatimit), en-Nahda, Kairo, 1964, botimi III. fq. 164-168; Hiti, F., po aty, fq. 560-561. (SH.N.)

----------


## ORIONI

*KAPTINA II JETA E MUHAMMEDIT A.S. - MISIONARIT TË ISLAMIT*  

Muhammedi a.s. - shembull i misionarit islam Në këtë kaptinë nuk mendohet të shtohet edhe një jetëshkrim i Pejgamberit a.s. atyre biografive të tij të shumënumërta, por qëllimi është të studiohet nga fazat e jetës së tij një, dhe atë: jetën e Pejgamberit a.s. si përhapës i fesë dhe pejgamber i fesë. Shpresojmë, natyrisht, se jeta e themeluesit të islamit dhe propagandës së tij do ta zbulojë esencën e këtij aktiviteti. Deri sa jeta e Pejgamberit a.s. shërbe si shembull në veprimin e një muslimani të rëndomtë, duhet po ashtu ta shërbejë edhe misionarëve islamë. Prandaj, jeta e Pejgamberit a.s. është shembull; në bazë të kësaj shpresojmë të njoftojmë shumësosh që ka të bëjëme ata që veprimin e vet e kanë përshtatur sipas këtij shembulli, dhe në frymën entuziazmuese dhe me metodën e pritur të atyre që i nënshtrohen. Në paraqitjen vijuese dëshirojmë të prezentojmë se si fryma e misionaritetit prej vetë fillimit të depërtojë në fe, sepse ai nuk është diç i ri, i imagjinuar në islam, dhe në çmënyrë Pejgamberi a.s. është bërë shembull i misionarit islam. Prandaj, nuk kemi për qëllim ta shkruaj më historinë e tij dhdha ta përshkruajmë ndikimin që e ka pasur deri në kohën e vet burrërore, as ta paraqesim si shtetar ose komandant lufte. Ai na intereson vetëm si përhapës i fesë.

----------


## ORIONI

*Përpjekja e parë në thirrjen në Islam*  

Pas luftërave të gajta të brendshme Pejgamberi a.s. fitoi bindjen në detyrën me të cilën është frymëzuar. Së pari u orvat ta bind familjen e vet në mirëfillësinë e fesë së vet. Njësia e Zotit, urretja ndaj idoleve, detyra që e obligon njeriun për shkak të përkushtimit të tij vullnetit të Krijuesit, është ajo në çka ai ka dëshiruar ti bind, në çka thjeshtë ka dëshiruar që ta ndjekin. Personi i parë i kthyer qe shoqja e tij besnike e jetës, Hatixheja. Hatixheja qysh para 15 vitesh atij, i cili si i autorizuar i saj me suskes ka bërë tregti, i ofroi martesë me fjalët: Unë të dua, sepse më je i barabartë sipas gjakut, dhe fisit, dhe bota të respekton dhe për shkak të moralit tënd dhe altruisisë tënde.:1 Hatixheja e shpëtoi nga mjerimi dhe i dha mundësi që të mund të jetojë në pozitën sociale që i përket sipas lindjes. Por kjo mbështetje materiale e Hatixhes r.a. sështë asgjë në krahasim me mbështetjen shpirtërore dhe bashkëpjesëmarrjen në preokupimet e tij, dhe ndaj ndjesive të saj të ngushëllimit në çastet e tij të dëshpërimit. Hatixheja vdiq më 619, tre vjet para Hixhretit. Deri n ëkëtë moment Hatixheja r.a. gjithnjë ka qenë e gatshme gjatë 25 vjetëve të jetës martesore ti ofrojë ngushëllim dhe pehje kur armiqtë e tij e persekutonin dhe dyshimet e mundonin. Ibn Ishaku, një nga antarët e biografisë së Pejgamberit a.s. thotë: Ju kështu Hatixheja r.a. besonte në frymëzimet, që vinin prej Zotit, dhe duke e deklaruar vërtetësinë e tyre, e ndihmonte në veprën me çishte ai i obliguar, dhe ka dëshiruar tia lehtësojë punën; sepse kur kthehej pa sukses i dëshpëruar nga predikimet e veta, ajo e ngushëllonte dhe ia lehtësonte përgjegjësinë.2 Ndër të parët që e kanë pranuar fenë kanë qenë fëmijët e tij shpirtëror Zejdi dhe Aliu dhe shoku i tij besnik Ebu Bekiri, për të cilin Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë: Gjatë shumë viteve të thirrjes sime në fe nuk kam gjetur kënd që nuk ka dëftuar çudi, hamendje dhe dyshim pos Ebu Bekirit. Kur kam folur për islamin, as është çuditur as i është shmangur obligimeve. Ebu Bekiri merrej me tregti. Për shkak të moralit, fuqisë dhe kthjelltësisë së tij, bashkëqytetarët e tij mjaft e kanë vlerësuar. Pasi e pranoi islamin, pothuaj gjithë pasurinë e shpenzoi duke i blerë robërit, të cilët, duke e pranuar islamin, qenë të ekspozuar mundimeve të zotërinjve të tyre. Ndër të kthyerit e parë pesë janë që janë kyqur me besimdrejtët me ndikimin e tij dhe atë: pushtuesi i ardhshëm i Persisë, Sad b. Ebi Vekasi, Zubejr b. Avami, grueja e të cilit ishte në lidhje gjinie në Pejgamberin a.s., me gruen e vet; më vonë, me trimërinë e vet Talkau me famë; tregtari i pasur Abdurrahman b. Avfi dhe halifi i tretë Osmani. Osmani i pari i qe ekspozuar dhunës, xhaxhai i tij e ka kapur e lidhur duke i thënë: Vallë po e lë ti fenë e babajëve tu dhe asaj po ia paraprinë këtë të renë? Betohem se nuk do të lëshoj deri sa nuk e lëshon këtë fenë e re! Në çka iu përgjegj Osmani: Betohem në All-llahun se asesi nuk do ta lëshojë këtë fe! Kur xhaxhai e pa se kaq është i fortë dhe i përkushtuar fesë së vet, e lëshoi. Muhammedi a.s. vitin e tretë të pejgamberisë së tij ka aritur të grumbullojë rreth vetes nj ëgrup ithtarësh, robërish dhe varfanjakësh të pastër. I trimëruar me këtë sukses, ka ndërmarrë hapa të rinj dhe filloi publikisht ta predikojë islamin. Duke i ftuar kushërinjt në një mbledhje, iu tha: Askush popullit ti vet nuk i ka sjellë principe më të vlefshme se unë juve. Ju sjell atë që do tju lumturojë në këtë dhe në atë botë. A ka ndonjë nga ju që në këtë do tmë ndihmojë? Këto fjalë shkaktuan qeshje ironike te të pranishmit, dhe menjëherë filluan të shpërndahen. Muhammedi a.s. nuk hoqi dorë nga qëllimi i vet për këtë mossukses, por u drejtohej kudo që i paraqitej rasti, por shpalljet dhe vërejtjet e tij, pos shtrembërimeve dhe nënçmimeve, nuk rezultuan me asgjë tjetër.

----------


## ORIONI

*Terrori ndaj muslimanëve të parë*

 Kurejshitët shumë herë i janë drejtuar Ebu Talibit që ai, si kryepar i Hashimitëve, ta kthejë nga predikimi i mëtejshëm kundër fesë së të parëve të tyre, duke ia tërhequr vërejtjen që, në rastin e kundërt, do të ndërmarrin hapa të rreptë. Në këtë Ebu Talibi personalisht e ka lutur djalin e vëllaut së vet që mos të shkaktojë fatkeqësi të vetes dhe të fisit të vet. Sikur të ma vënë Diellin në të djathtën, e Hënën në të majtën, çka Zoti nuk do të ma lejonte, nuk do të heqsha dorë nga predikimi, ndërmjet shkatërrimit dhe kësaj sikur të mund ta zgjedhë njërën, do ta zgjidhje shkatërrimin tim, e nuk do ta lëshoja thirrjen time, iu përgjegj Pejgamberi a.s. Kjo e preki Ebu Talibin, dhe thërriti: Folë çtë duash, unë kurrë nuk do të dorëzojë armiqëve tu. Kurejshitët me pakëndje dhe pa tolerancë e kanë përcjellur përhapjen e shkallërishme të fesë së re. Herë tmerroheshin, e herë e nënçmonin, herë sërish ia kanë premtuar nderin dhe lumturinë e kësaj bote. Të gjitha masat e mundshme i kanë marrë Kurejshitët që ta kthejnë Pejgamberin a.s. nga rruga që është nisur. Ky sulm mbi të ka qenë shkak që axha i tij h. Hamza kaloi në anën e tij. Kur h. Hamzës i tregonin të gjitha ato nënçmime të cilave iu është ekspozuar djali i vëllaut të tij dhe durimin me të cilin i ka bartur, shpirti iu mbush me aq dhembsuri sa u bë nga kundërshtari ithtar i zellshëm. Shumë pa dyshim e pranuan fenë e re, por nuk e kanë deklaruar publikisht deri te fitorja e saj e plotë. Sa më shumë që rritej numri i ithtarëve të kësaj feje, armiqësia e Kurejshitëve ka qenë më e rreptë. Suksesi i fesë së re ka pasur kuptim të shkatërrimit të kultit nacional, por edhe humbja e fuqisë dhe pasurisë për rojtarët e Kabes. Muhammedi a.s. i mbrojtur nga Ebu Talibi dhe Hashimitët, ka qenë në pozicion të sigurtë. Realisht, ndonëse ata nuk kanë ndier dashuri ndaj fesë që e ka shpallur një Hashimij, megjithatë e kanë mbrojtur nga të gjitha sulmet për shkak të ndjenjave të fuqishme fisnore (gjinore). Ndër muslimanët kanë pësuar rëndë vetëm të varfërit e të vetmuarit të cilët i kanë munduar e burgosur, mos po i kthejnë nga feja e re. Ja në këtë kohë h. Ebu Bekiri r.a. e bleu bilalin dhe e liroi.3 21
Për Bilalin, i cili ka qenë skllevë abesinas, Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë: Ose do të mbesish në këtë gjendje, deri sa nuk vdesë, ose lëshoje Muhammedin dhe adhuroj idolet, e ai vetëm e përsëriste kelimei-shehadetin. Dy muslimanë në vështirësi i lanë shpirtërat. Ndonëse disa prej tyre janë hamendur në qëndrueshmëri, këto vuajtje te të tjerët kanë nxitur edhe më tepër entuziazëm, sikur që është te Abdullah b. Mesudi, i cili filloi rreth Kabes të lexojë disa ajete nga Kurani, që deri atëherë askush ska marrë guxim. Kurejshitët, që ishin të tubuar aty, e atakuan atë dhe e kanë rrahur deri sa nuk pushojë të këndojë. Ai iu kthye shokëve të vet. Ditën vijuese në mënyrën e njëjtë dashti ta manifestojë fenë e vet, por shokët e tij nga ky qëllim e kthyen duke thënë: Ti edhe këtë e ke mjaft, sepse ua ke cituar që aspak nuk dëshirojnë të dëgjojnë. Pejgamberi a.s. me siguri e ka lëshuar banesën e et dhe u shpërngulë në shtëpinë e Erkamit, njërit prej simpatizuesëve të tij të parë, për shkak të sjelljes rrëmbyese të Kurejshitëve ndaj tëij. PAsi që shtëpia e tij (Erkamit) ka qenë në qendër, shumë të huaj dhe pelegrinë kanë kaluar atypari. Kalimtarëve, që e kanë pyetur, Pejgamberi a.s. ka mundur këtu në qetësi pa ndërprerje tu predikojë dhe rregullat islame tua shpjegojë. Të banuarit e Pejgamberit a.s. në këtë shtëpi paraqet periodë me rëndësi të përhapjes së islamit në Mekke sepse shumë kanë pranuar islamin prej kur Pejgamberi ka filluar të këshillojë në shtëpinë e Erkamit. Pasi Pejgamberi a.s. nuk ka mund ti merrë në mbrojtje ata që u ishin të ekspozuar vuajtjeve, iu ka rekomanduar që të strehohen në Abesini. Në vitin e pestë të pejgamberisë së tij (615) njëmbëdhjetë mashkuj dhe pesë femra kaluan në Abesini, ku hasën në pranim të mirë nga ana e mbretit të atjeshëm të krishterë. Ndër këta ishte edhe Musab b. Umejri, kthimi i të cilit meriton kujdes sepse ka përjetuar mundime të rënda dhe ka qenë i nënshtruar armiqësisë së atyre që i ka dashur dhe të cilët dikur e kanë dashur. Duke i dëgjuar predikimet e Pejgamberit a.s. në shtëpinë e Erkamit, ai e dashti islamin, vetëm u frikësua që kjo mos të dëgjohet, sepse anëtarët e fisit të tij dhe gruaja e tij, të cilën me kujdes e ka dashur, kanë qenë kundërshtarë të rreptë të islamit. Dhe njëmend, posa dëgjuan se e ka pranuar islamin, e kapën dhe e mbyllën, por, duke u shpëtuar, disi iki në Abesini. Armiqësia e Kurejshitëve i përcolli të shpërngulurit madje deri në Abesini. E dërguan të deleguarin mbretit të atjeshëm të kërkojë dorëzimin e muslimanëve, por mbreti, duke mësuar prej muslimanëve çu ka ndodhur, nuk ka mundur e mos ti mbrojë. Në pyetjen për fenë e tyre mori përgjegjjen vijuese: Mbreti i lartëmadhërishëm, na është zënë fryma në terrë të mosdijes, kemi lutur putat, kemi bërë mbrapshtira të ndryshme, kemi shkelur lidhjet farefisnore, u kemi shkaktuar dëm fqinjve, të fortit ndër ne kanë dashur ti gëlltisin të dobëtit. Ja, në gjendjen e këtillë kemi qenë deri sa i Gjithlartësuari ndër ne nuk e dërgoi pejgamberin. Sa e dimë drejtësinë,besnikërinë dhe pastërtinë e jetës së tij, aq dimë edhe prejardhjen e tij. Neve na ftoi që ta adhurojmë të vetmin Zot në vend të putit, që i kanë adhuruar të parët tanë. Na ka urdhëruar të jemi të sinqertë në të folur, besnik në premtim, të mëshirshëm ndaj prindërve, të mirë ndaj fqinjve, që të ruhami nga krimet dhe gjakderdhjet, e na ka ndaluar ligësitë, rrenën, shkeljen e të drejtave të varfanjakëve dhe shnderimin e femrave. Na ka obliguar vetëm me adurimin e Zotit të Madh, me agjërim dhe dhënien e sadakës (zekatit). Ne i kemi besuar dhe filluam ta ndjekim atë që Zoti na ka shpallur nëpërmjet Feshpallësit, por bashkëqytetarët tanë u ngritën kundër nesh dhe filluan të na dëmtojnë, mos po kthehemi në idhujtari dhe çoroditjet e jetës tonë të deritashme. Ja, për shkak të sjelljeve të tyre të dhunshme me ne dhe mundimeve të rënda që kemi duruar dhe për shkak të përzierjes në fenë tonë ne e kemi lëshuar vendlindjen tonë dhe u strehuam në endin Tuaj. Pasi që jemi mbështetur në drejtësinë Tuaj, shpresojmë se nuk do të na dorëzoni dhunës së armiqëve tonë. Pas këtyre fjalëve iu pranuan lutjet, kurse i deleguari i Kurejshitëve u kthye prapa i turpëruar.4 Ndonëse në po këtë kohë në Mekke është ndërmarrë që Pejgamberi a.s. të bindet që të heq dorë nga aktiviteti i vet predikues, si kompenzim iu premtua pasuri dhe nderë, megjithatë çdo gjë mbeti pa sukses. Në atë kohë, kur me shpresë të madhe pritej në Mekke rezultati i misionit që shkoi në Abesini, një personalitet u kthye, por personaliteti i tillë i cili më vonë fazës së parë të islamit i ka dhënë formën më madështore, ndërsa i cili deri në kthimin e vet ka qenë armiku më i pezmatuar i Pejgamberit, i cili me fanatizmin dhe kryeneqësinë skajore i është kundërvënë islamit, dhe me të drejtë ka merituar që muslimanët ta konsiderojnë armikun e vet më të rreptë. Ky personalitet ka qenë Omer b. Hattabi. Një ditë vrapoi me shpatë në dorë, i përshkuar me ndjenjën e vrullshme të zeërimit, që ta mbysë Pejgamberin a.s. Duke e takuar në rrugë në këtë disponim, një nga kushërinjt e tij e pyeti se ku po shkon. Po shkoj ta gjejë Muhammeidn, dua ta heq qafe këtë heretik, që futi çarje ndër Kurejshitët, i cili i konsideron budallenjë dhe i cili dëshiron që tua shtrembërojë fenë, dhe ta rrënojë autoritetin e putave të tyre, iu përgjegj Omeri. A nuk do të ishte më mirë ta kthesh kushëririn tënd? në këtë i tha ai që e pyeti. Cilin kushërir timin? Dhëndrri yt Seidi dhe motra joe Fatima e kanë pranuar islamin! Posa dëgjoi Omeri për këtë lajm, menjëherë u nis drejt shtëpisë së motrës. Motra e tij dhe dhëndrri janë ulur në shoqërinë e një ithtari të Pejgamberit. Ky ithtar me emrinHabbab e ka mësuar Fatimen dhe burrin e saj nga një kaptinë e Kuranit. Posa u vërsul Omeri, i pyeti për atë që i ka dëgjuar se po lexojnë. U përgjigjen ata: Asgjë! Si? Unë u dëgjova, madje kam mësaur se jeni bërë ndjekës të Muhammedit. Duke e thënë këtë e sulmoi Seidin dhe filloi ta rrahë. Në atë kohë mes tyre hyri FAtima me fjalët: Po, jemi muslimanë dhe besojmë në Zotin dhe në të Dërguarin e Tij! Nëse don, na mbytë të dyve! Kur pa Omeri se po rrjedh gjaku nga fytyra e motrës së tij, e cila qe lënduar, iu zgjua ndjenja e dhembsurisë. Dëshironte të sheh çka kanë lexuar. Më në fund motra, duke u hamendur, ia zgjati faqen në të cilën ishte kaptina e njëzet e Kuranit Talia. Pas Omeri e lexoi, bërtiti: Oh! sa e mirë është kjo, sa e lartësuar! Derisa e lexonte këtë, bindja e fitoi dyshimin, dhe thërriti: Më çoni deri te Muhammedi, që tia deklaroj kthimin tim.5 Kalimi i Omer b. Hattabit në islam paraqet kthesë në historinë e islamit. Pas kësaj muslimanët qen ënë gjendje të marrin qëndrim më të guximshëm. Pejgamberi doli nga shtëpia e Erkamit, kurse muslimanët filluan rreth Kabes të falen. Mund të provohet se fisnikët e Mekkes qenë brengosur për sjelljet e këtlla, sepse duhej të preokupoheshin me këtë grup që jetonte në pafuqi, por i cili, duke lidhur aleancë jo vetëm me të huajt e shkelur, por edhe me sunduesit, ka mund ta rrezikojë ekzsitimin e udhëheqjes ekzistuese e të forcohet me hyrjen e njerëzve të dalluar në te. Në pajtim me këtë, Kuejshitët fuqishëm kanë synuar ta ndalin përhapjen e mëtejme të kësaj lëvizjeje në qytetin e vet. Hashimitët që për shkak të lidhjeve të gjakut e mbronin Pejgamberin kanë qenë pastër të ekskomunikuar (përjashtuar), për çarsye Kurejshitët tjerë kanë vendosur ti prejnë të gjitha lidhjet tregtare dhe martesore me ta. Thuhet se Hashimitët, pos muajve të bekuar (eshhuri hurum), kanë mbetur tre vjet të izoluar. Gjatë këtyre muajve të jashtëzakonshëm në Arabi pushonin të gjitha përleshjet, në mënyrë që pelegrinët e të gjitha fiseve të mund ta vizitojnë Kaben e shenjtë, e cila ka qenë qendër e kultit nacional. Muhammedi a.s. i shfrytëzonte këto periode, jepej në predikimet fetare ndër anëtarët e fisit të cilët sikur vërshimi mblidheshin në Mekke dhe në panairet në rrethinën e saj. Por as në këtë nuk pati shumë sukses, sepse axha e tij Ebu Lehebi hap pas hapi e përcillte dhe me tërë zërin bërtiste: Mashtrues, don që me disa rregulla të rrejshme tu kthejë nga feja e të parëve tuaj. Mos e dëgjoni! Shmangujuni atij! Pas ksëaj pjesëtarët e fiseve të ndryshme e pritnin me fjalët: Populli dhe kushërinjt tu të njohin më mirë, përse ata nuk po të besojnë? Pejgamberi a.s. me shokët dhe kushërinjt e tij aq ka duruar sa që kjo te shumë Kurejshitë ka nxitur dhembsuri, dhe e kanë anuluar këtë ekskomunikim dhe bojkot. Po këtë vit Pejgamberin a.s. e ka goditur dhe pothuaj në pashpresë e hodhi humbja e shoqes së sinqertë gjatë njëzet vjetëve të tij të jetës martesore, këshilltares dhe ndihmëtares h. Hatixhes. Pak më vonë vdekja e mbrojtësit më të madh e më të përhershëm Ebu Talibit sërish e ekspozoi nënçmimeve dhe sulmeve. Pejgamberi a.s. i qe nënshtruar nënçmimit të bashkëqytetarëve të vet, ndër të cilët dhjetë vjet, pa ndonjë sukses të madh, ka predikuar, dhe vendosi të kërkojë njerëzit të cilët më lehtë do ti përvetësojë që ta dëgjojnë dhe
vendin i cil do të jetë më i frytshëm për farën e religjionit të ri. Me këtë shpresë u nis për Taif, i cili është larg Mekkes rreth 120 km. Në këtë vend në tubimin e banorëve të tij Pejgamberi, si Pejgamber i Zotit, e shpalli njësinë e Zotit dhe e shpjegoi mësimin e vet, e në kohën e njëjtë ka kërkuar prej tyre mbrojtjen nga ato që e kanë persekutuar në Mekke. Joproporcionaliteti ndërmjet pohimeve të mëdha, të cilat parimisht kanë qenë të pakuptueshme për idhujtarët e Taifit, dhe mjerimit dhe pafuqisë në këtë aspekt ka qenë shkak që e kanë ofenduar dhe me gurë e kanë përzënë nga qyteti. Pas kthimit nga Taifi edh emë pak ka pasur gjasa për sukses. Muhammedi a.s. ka qenë i dëshpruar për këtë dhe në pozicionin e ngjashëm sikur edhe feshpallësi Nuhi, për të cilin në Kuran qëndron: .... (Nuh, 5-6).

----------


## ORIONI

*Pararendësja e emigrimit - hixhretit në Medine*

 Pejgamberi e kishte bërë zakon çdo vit gjatë kohës së haxhit ti vizitojë vend tubimet e fiseve të ndryshme arabe e të hyjë me to në bisedë për pyetjet fetare. Disa nga ata me indiferencë e kanë dëgjuar fjalimin e tij, e disa edhe e kanë ofenduar. Por atij i erdhi ngushullimi nga ana e papritur, me fjalë tjera kur u takua me shtatë-tetë njerëz të cilët e njoftuan se vijnë nga Medineja, që mëherët quhej Jethrib. Nga cili fis jeni? i pyeti ata. Nga Hazrexhi, ishe përgjegjja. E në pyetjen: Nga ata që janë mikë të Hebraikëve?, mori përgjigjen: Po. Atëherë a nuk do të uleni pak? Do të doja me ju të bisedojë pak, iu tha Pejgamberi. Ata u dakorduan dhe u ulën së bashku. Pastaj u predikoi për islamin dhe u mësoi diç nga Kurani. Në këtë mënyrë I Gjithëmadhërishmi i shprehi kujdes të jashtëzakonshëm islamit, pasi, derisa sa ata ende ishin në idhujtari, në viset e tyre kanë banuar Hebraikët, të cilëve u qe shpallur Libri dhe të cilët qenë të udhëzuar në urti. Hebraikët nga ata kanë pësuar shumë. Kur lindte kontesti ndërmjet tyre, Hebraikët do tu thoshin: Së shpejti do të paraqitet një feshpallës dhe ne do tu bashkangjitemi, dhe me ta së bashku juve do tju shkatërrojmë siç janë shkatërruar popujt Ad dhe Irem. Dhe deri sa Muhammedi a.s. folte me ta, duke u përpjekur ti bind në njësinë e Zotit, ata ndërmjet veti u përshpëritën: Nuk ka dyshim, ky është ai feshpallës që Hebraikët me të na kërcënohen. Ejani që para tyre tu bashkohemi: Në këtë mënyrë e pranuan islamin dhe iu drejtuan Pejgamberit me fjalët: Bashkëqytetarët tanë kaherë tmerrshëm rrahen e prehen. A nuk do ti pajtojë e bashkojë All-llahu me udhëzimin dhe ndihmën e mësimit tënd! Në pajtim me këtë, ne do ti udhëzojmë në fe të vërtetë, dhe atë që tash e pranuam nga ti ata do ti mësojmë. Kështu me besim të plotë u kthyen në viset e tyre. Këto janë hollësitë e asaj ndodhie që zënë fill në traditë. Kjo ndodhi paraqet kthesë në pejgamberinë e Muhammedit a.s. Më në fund hasi në njerëzit që ishin të gatshëm ti pranojnë idetë e tij dhe pejgamberinë e tij për shkak se gjendja e tyre e atëhershme ka qenë në pajtim me atë qëllim të cilit ai i ka shërbyer.6*) Qyteti Jethribi kaherë ka qenë në sundim të Hebraikëve. Ata janë vendosur aty pasi që, për shkak të fatkeqësisë së popullit të vet, e ka mundësi edhe për shkak të dhunës së cilës i qenë nënshtruar gjatë kohës së imperatorit Hadrianit, e kanë lëshuar Palestinën. Pjesëtarët e fisit nomad Avs e Hazrexh, pasi u bënë fqinjë me ta, iu përshtaten Hebraikëve. Më vonë, sa më tepër që rriteshin numerikisht, aq më shumë e grabitnin sundimin nga Hebraikët ashtu që drejtimi i qytetit në fund të shekullit të pestë plotësisht kaloi në duart e tyre. Disa Arabë kanë pranuar fenë hebraike nga ish zotërinjt e qytetit, ndërsa edhe dija Hebraikë, duke mbetur në shërbim të ngadhnjyesit, aty kanë banuar. Në këtë mënyrë Jethribi, kur Muhammedi a.s. erdhi atje, ka pasur bashkësi mjaft të madhe hebraike, prandaj banorët e atjeshëm qenë të përudhur në ardhjen e Mesiut të ri (Mesihut). Prandaj, kjo botë ka mundur më lehtë se sa idhujtarët e Mekkes ta kuptojnë kërkesën e Muhammedit a.s. që ta pranojnë për pejgamber të Zotit. Kjo ide për idhujtarët ka qenë krejtësisht e huaj, e veçanërisht ka qenë irituese për Kurejshitët, sepse fati dhe supremacioni i tyre i kësaj bote mbi të gjitha fiset tjera arabe ka rezultuar nga ajo që ata kanë qenë rojtarë trashëgues të putave nacionalë, të depozituara në brendinë e Kabes. Njëkohësisht Jethribin e ka fatkeqësia edhe për shkak të mospajtimeve të gjakut ndërmjet fiseve Hazrexh dhe Avs. Popullata e tij, për shkak të gjendjes së tyre të parregulluar e të paqëndrueshme, ka konsideruar për begati çdo rast i cili do ti pajtonte grupet e përçara për një të mirë të përgjithshme. Dhe sikur që në mesjetë republikat e Italisë Veriore, që ta vënë baraspeshën ndërmjet partive të përçara dhe që, nëse është e mundur, tu japin fund kryengritjeve të brendshme që i kanë dëmtuar tregtisë dhe mirëqenies së përgjithshme kanë zgjedhur të huajt në vendet drejtuese në qytete, kështu edhe Jethribasit pa kurrfarë dyshimi e kanë pranuar ardhjen e të huajve në vendin e tyre. Që Muhammedi a.s. është pritur me aq entuziazëm në Medine shkaku është ky: sipas botëkuptimit të shumicës si popullatës së saj, pranimi i islamit për fe personale ka qenë mënyrë se si ti evitojë mundimet që i duron rendi i tyre shoqëror. Sipas mendimit të tyre, islami me principet e veta jetësore dhe me fuqinë, e cila është supra të gjitha intereseve personale, ka qenë në gjendje ti kyq e disa ligje të caktuara të disiplinës.7 Këto fakte mjaftojnë që të na shpjegojnë se si Muhammedi a.s. pas tetë vjet sipas Hixhretit është në krye të forcës prej 10.000 njerëzve ka mundur të hyjë në Mekke, deri sa angazhimi i tij dhjetëvjeçar në të rezultoi me rezultate të dobëta.

Ndonëse Hazrexhitët e posakthyer i ofruan Muhammedit a.s. që të shkojë me to tok në në Jethrib, ai nga kjo i kthei, deri sa nuk pajtohen me fisin Avs. Ne këtë të lutemi, i thanë ata. Kur të kthehemi te të tonët, nëse Zoti don të na pajtoje, ne sërish do të vijmë dhe për këtë arsye ta caktojmë mbledhjen gjatë kohës së haxhit tjetër. Duke u kthyer në vendlindje të vet, kërkuan nga bashkëqytetarët e vet që edhe ato ta pranojnë fenë e re. Shumë prej tyre edhe e pranuan. Aq u bë i famshëm Pejgamberi a.s. në Medine sa që nuk kishte familje ku nuk përmendej emri i tij. Në vendin që e ka caktuar Muhammedi a.s., kur u bë sezoni i haxhit, u takua deputacioni prej dhjetë Hazrexhitëve e dy Avsitëve me Pejgamberin dhe ka dhënë fjalën se do ti nënshtrohen udhëzimeve të tij. Kjo quhet Marrëveshja e parë në Akabe, e cila u quajt sipas vendit në të cilin fshehtas janë takuar. Kyfjalim është: Nuk do të adhurojmë tjetër përveç Zotit. Nuk do të vjedhim. Nuk do të bëjmë prostitucion. Nuk do ti mbysim fëmijët tanë. Do ti shmangemi shpifjes. Në gjërat e arsyeshme do ti nënshtrohemi urdhëresave të Pejgamberit. Pastaj këta të dhjetët janë kthyer në Jethrib si misionarë islamë. Trolli qe përgatitur. Ata me aq zell e kanë kryer detyrën e vet sa që feja e re prej shtëpisë në shtëpi, prej fisit në fisë shpejtë përhapej. Gjatë kthimit të tyre iu bashkagjitë Musab b. Umejri, e sipas një versioni atë e dërgoi Muhammedi a.s. Ky njeri i ri, i cili qe ndër të kthyerit e parë, porsa u kthye nga Abesinia. Ka pasur mjaft përvojë sepse jo vetëm që leksionët që i ka pranuar gjatë kohës së dhunës së të flliqurve e kanë forcuar në zellshmëri, por njëkohësisht ka mësuar se si do ta pengojë dhunën dhe si do të veprojë me ata që bëjnë të dyshimtë dhe e njolosin islamin, e nga të cilët nuk ka shpresë se do ta njoftojnë esencën e tij. Për këtë arsye Muhammedi a.s. ka mundur me siguri të plotë tia besojë këtij personaliteti detyrat e rënda siç janë edukimi dhe aftësimi i të kthyerve të rinj dhe kujdesi që fara e mbjellur e entuziazmit fetar dhe devotshmërisë të jep fryte. Musabi u vendos në Medine në shtëpinë e Esab b. Zuraretit. Duke i tubuar të kthyerit nganjëherë këtu e nganjëherë në anën tjetër të qytetit ku banonte familja e Abdul-Eshhelit në shtëpinë që i takonte familjes së Benu Dhuhr, ua mësonte namazin (lutjen) dhe Kuranin. Kryeparët e atëhershëm të familjes së Abdul-Eshhelit qen ëSad b. Muadhi dhe Usejd b. Hudajri. Një ditë rastësisht Sad b. Muadhi e gjeti Musabin së bashku me Esadin n ështëpinë e fisit Benu Zuhr, ku i mësonte të kthyerit. Sadi që të dijë se ku gjinden ata, hyri brenda. Pastaj iu drejtua Usejd b. Hudajrit: Largoji këta vagabondë. Këa vijnë këtu, dhe në shtëpitë tona na konsiderojnë për budallenjë. Sikur ndërmjet meje dhe Esadit mos të kishte afërsi, e cila nuk më lejon që ti bëjë diç të keqe, unë do të kurseja nga ky angazhim. Esadi ishte djal axhe i Sadit. Në këto fjalë Ibn Hudajri e morri naxhakun e vet dhe u drejtua atje ku gjendeshin Esadi dhe Musabi.


Çbëni këtu? Marroç, don ti mashtron në humbje? Nëse e don jetën, ik nga këtu, murmuroi ai. Në këto fjalë qetësisht iu përgjegj Musabi: Ulu pak e dëgjo. Çka të dëgjosh, nëse të kënaq, pranoje, e nëse jo, ti hedhe, ibn Hudajri, duke e ngulitur naxhakun, u ulë dhe filloi të dëgjojë se si Musabi i komendon parimet themelore të islamit dhe i citon ajetet (citatet) nga Kurani. Diç më vonë, pasi që kjo e mallëngjeu, ka thënë: Çduhet të bëjë e që të hyjë në këtë fe? Pastroje trupin tënd me ujë dhe deklaro se nuk ka zot tjetër pos All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi është Pejgamber i Tij, iu përgjegj Musabi. Ibn Hudajri menjëherë veproi sipas udhëzimit dhe disa herë ceki kelimei-shehadetin. Pas meje ka edhe një person të cilin duhet bindur. Nëse ai bindet, të gjithë të tjerët për tij do të shkojnë. Tash do tua dërgojë, i tha këto fjalë me të cilat aludoi në Muadh ibn Hudajrin dhe shkoi. Pasi që Ibn Hudajri me këto fjalë u nda, pak më vonë erdhi edhe Sad b. Muadhi. I zemëruar në Esadin që u ka ofruar mbështetje misionarëve islam, hyri brenda. Musabi e ka lutur që mos ta njollosë fenë e re para se të dëgjojë e kuptojë. Ai këtë lutje ia pranoi. Pas kësaj fjalët e Musabit aq kanë ndikuar në të sa u bind dhe u bëmusliman. Me entuziazëm të zjarrtë iu kthye të vetëve dhe iu drejtua: O fëmijët e Abdu-l-Eshhelit, çjam unë për ju? Në këtë ata iu përgjigjen: Ti je zotëriu ynë; ti ndër ne je më i ndershmi dhe më dinjitari. Kur është kështu, nuk dua të flasë me asnjë nga ju deri sa nuk beson në të Gjithlartësuarin dhe në Pejgamberin e Tij Muhammedin, ua tërhoqi vërejtjen Sadi. Nga ajo ditë fëmijët e Abdu-l-Eshhelit kanë qenë muslimanë.8 Është çështje e propagandës fetare që të udhëhiqet me aq entuziazëm dhe sinqeritet që gjatë vitit nuk ka pasur asnjë familje që uk ka dhënë për rritjen e islamit nga ndonjë anëtar. Përjashtim i vetëm ka qenë një degë e fisit Benu Avs, e cila ka qenë nën ndikimin e poetit Ebu Kajs el-Eslatit. Vitin tjetër, kur erdhi koha e haxhit, iu bashkangjitë aradha prej 70 të kthyerve bashkëqytetarëve të tyre që shkonin nga Jethribi në Mekke. Këta kanë shkuar që të betohen se Muhammedin a.s. si udhëheqës dhe Pejgamber të Zotit do ta ndjekin. Po ashtu iu është urdhëruar që ti propozojnë që nga shqetësimet e armiqëve të tij të strehohet n ëMedine. Ndër ta ishin edhe të kthyerit të parë që janë takuar me Pejgamberin a.s. haxhin e kaluar, në krye me mësuesin e tyre Musabin. Posa arriti atje, Musabi nxitoi te Pejgamberi që ta njoftojë për suksesin e misionit të tij. Kur nëna e tij mësoi se ka ardhur në Mekke, i porositi: Bir i panënshtruar, po vjen n ënjë vend ku të banon nëna, e nuk dëshiron ta vizitosh. Në këtë Musabi u përgjegj: Ashtu është! Para Pejgamberit a.s. nuk do ta vizitojë askend. Pas bisedës me të Dërguarin, shkoi ta shoh nënën, e ajo e priti me këto fjalë: Vallë duhet barabartë të të konsideroj për heretik? E i biri: Unë ndjek Pejgamberin e Zotit: besoj në fenë e vërtetë. Pas rrugës në Abesini, apo pajtohesh me jetën e rrugaçit në Jethrib? - e pyeti e ëma. Pas kësaj Musabi që i sigurtë se e ëma do tia dorëzojë armiqëve, dhe shtoi: Çdo të thotë kjo? A don ti një njeri me dhunë ta ktheshë nga feja e tij? Nëse dëshiron të më mbyllish në burg, jij e bindur se do ta mbysë të parin që afrohet të më kap. Shporru nga unë! Me këto fjalë nëna e tij filloi të qajë. Pasi kjo e preki Musabin, i propozoi: Nëna ime, për hirë të dashurisë të madhe ndaj teje, të ta jap një shembull: deklaro se nuk ka zot tjetër pos All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi është i dërguari i Tij. Me hyrjen në fenë tënde nuk dua të bëhem budallaqe. Nuk dua të kam punë as me ty as me punët tua. Unë mbetem e paluhatshme në fenë time, me këto fjalë nëna e tij e ndërpreu bisedën. Që mos ta shkaktojnë dyshimin te Kuejshitët, që mos ti ekspozohen rrezikut të tyre, sërish kanë caktuar mbledhjen e fshehtë në Akabe, në endin e njëjtë në të cilin janë takuar të kthyerit vitin e kaluar. Pejgamberi a.s. në prani të axhës Abbasit ka ardhur atje. 


Vërtet, Abbasi atëherë ende ka qenë idhujtar, por megjithatë në këtë takim të fshehtë e kanë pranuar. Abbasi e hapi mbledhjen me ceremoni të veçantë dhe e prezentoi djalin e vëllaut si djalin më fisnik të fisit të cilit i takon. Ndonëse Abbasi i ka refuzuar udhëzimet e Pejgamberit, megjithatë nuk ia munguar mbrojtjen e tij. Pasi që tashmë flitej se Muhammedi a.s. do të strehohet te banorët e Jethribit Abbasi ua sqaroi se ai do të jetë si emanet tek ata dhe, para se ta pranojnë, le të mendojnë për detyrat që me atë rast bien mbi ta, dhe se do tu mbahen premtimeve, e në rast se nuk do ta mbajnë fjalën e dhënë, se përgjegjësia bie mbi ta. Pas kësaj Berra b. Marus nga fisi Hazrexh tha se ata kanë konkluduar ta mbrojnë Pejgamberin dhe e luti që të deklaroj e shpjegoj çdëshiron. Muhammedi a.s. e filloi fjalimin e tij nga Kurani dhe u këshilloi që ti jenë lojal fesë që e pranuan në praninë e Pejgamberit të All-llahut. Pastaj kërkoi prej tyre që atë dhe shokët e tij ti mbrojnë siç i mbrojnë gratë dhe fëmijët e tyre. Në këtë Berra b. Marusi ka thënë: Betohem në Ato, i cili si pejgamber të ka dërguar dhe i cili nëpërmjet teje të vërtetën na thotë, se do të mbrojmë ashtu si e mbrojmë vetëveten. Ty do të ndjekim si kryepar tonin. Ne jemi fëmijë të shtizës e shpatës dhe këtë nga të parët tanë si fëmijë të ndershëm e kemi trashëgaur. Në këtë mënyrë të gjithë, duke e kapur Pejgamberin për dorë, ia dhanë besën. Posa mësuan Kurejshitët për këtë mbledhje të fshehtë, filluan sërish ti keqtrajtojnë muslimanët. Muhammedi a.s. vetëm tash iu preferonte muslimanëve ta lëshojnë qytetin duke iu thënë: Shkoni në Jethrib! I Gjithëmadhërishmi atje ju ka dhënë shumë vëllezër, atje do të gjeni vend ku do të strehoheni. Prej atëherë ata nga një, nga dy pa u hetuar e kanë lëshuar Mekken dhe shkonin në Jethrib. Bashkëbesimtarët e tyre të atëhershëm kanë garuar që të kenë nderin që ti pranojnë e ti furnizojnë me gjësende. Në këtë mënyrë masa muslimane prej 200 njerëzve gjatë dy muajve u largua atje dhe u shpëtua. Vetëm të mbyllurve dhe të ndalurve nuk iu dha rasti. Ndër ta ishte njëfarë me emrin Suhejb, për të cilin Muhammedi a.s. ka thenë se është fryti më i mirë i Grekëve (Bizantinëve). Për të flitet se ka qen ëskllav grek, e pasi që zotëriu i tij e liroi, filloi të merret me tregti dhe u bë mjaft i pasur. Kur dëshironte të shpërngulej, Mekkasit kanë thënë: Ti ndër ne ke ardhur nevojtar e i varfër. Në mesin tonë deri në këtë shkallë e ke shtyrë kapitalin tënd, e tash nuk don të shkosh vetë, por don ta marrësh edhe pasurinë e grumbulluar. Kjo është e pamundur. Në këtë Suhejli ua shtroi një pyetje:Nëse unë ua lë tërë këtë pasuri, a do të më lëshoni që papengesë të shkoj? Mekkasit pranuan dhe ai shkoi. Kur kjo ndodhi iu rrëfye Pejgamberit, kaa thënë: Suhejli ka bërë tregti të majme. Pa dyshim, Muhammedi a.s. e ka shtyrë emigrimin e tij që shkuarja e shokëve të tij mos të nxisë dyshim dhe këtë deri atëherë sa nuk është njoftuar se qëndrimi i mëtejmë në Mekke e rrezikon jetën dhe se është planifikuar atentat ndaj tij. Më në fund në këtë vërejtje edhe ai e përgatiti se si do të shpëtojë dhe u largua. Qyteti Jethribi, që prej atëherë quhet Medinetu-n-nebi, ende nuk kishte faltore muslimane. Posa arriti atje Muhammedi a.s., punën më të rëndësishme e ka pasur ta ndërtojë xhaminë për lutje të përbashkëta, e edhe për kuvendime. Deri atëherë muslimanët tuboheshin në banesën herë të një personi e herë të tjetri. Sigurisht për shkak që ti përvetësojnë Hebraikët, në fillim gjatë namazit janë drejtuar me fytyrë drejt Jerusalemit. Muhammedi a.s. në shumë mënyraështë orvatur ti kënaqë Hebraikët, ka dëftuar në librat e tyre të shenjta, ka siguruar lirinë e besimit dhe barazinë politike, por këto përpjekjet e tij të afrimit kanë hasur te Hebraikët në ironi e përbuzje. Pasi ishte e kot të shpresohet në afrim me Hebraikët dhe pasi ishte e qartë se ata do të jenë kundërshtarë të pejgamberisë së tij, Pejgamberi iu shpalli ithtarëve të vet që gjatë namazit duhet të drejtohen drejt Kabes dhe ka cituar me këtë rast ajetin e shpallur.9 (II, 144). Ky ndryshim është shumë më i madh se sa që duket në shikim të parë. Dhe realisht, kjo gjendje ka qenë fillim i jetës së një populli. Kaba, e cila ishte vend i pelegrinazhit të të gjitha fiseve arabe ende deri sa kanë munguar të dhënat historike, sërish u bë qendër e muslimanëve. Për çdo muslimanë, i cili është në gjendje ta kryej këtë pelegrinazhë së paku njëherë në jetë, kjo është bërë detyrë fetare.

----------


## ORIONI

*Islami - fe universale*  

Në Kuran ka shumë citate që e përbëjnë esencën e ndiesisë së një populli, që na shpjegon esencën e karakteristikës e cila i është dhënë popullit arab: që Shpallja e shenjtë të shpallet në gjuhën e tij dhe nëpërmjet njeriut nga ai popull. Ja disa nga ato citate: .... (Ez-Zuhruf, 3) .... (Esh-Shura, 7)
30
.... (Fussilet, 44)
 Islami nuk i është shpallur vetëm Arabëve.

10 Pasi Zoti është një, duhet unjësuar tërë njerëzinë në këtë fe. Se islami do të jetë fe universale dhe se vendimet e tij do të aplikohen mbi të gjithë popujt, esencën për këtë na dëftojnë mesazhet të cilat Muhammedi a.s., si thuhet, në vitin 668 (vitin e 6 Hixhrij) ia ka dërguar pushtetmbajtësve dhe sovranëve të kohës së vet. Tregohet se shkresa, që atë vit ia dërgoi imperatorit Herakliusit (Iraklios), sovranit të Persisë dhe mëkëmbësve të Jemenit dhe Egjiptit, është shkruar në këtë kuptim:

 Në emër të Zotit... imperatorit Romak. Paqa u qoftë atyre që ndjekin rrugën e vërtetë. Pas asaj që kemi për detyrë... ju thërras në islam. Pranone e i Gjithëlartësuari dyfishë do tju shpërblejë. Nëse ju ngurreni në këtë afertë, mëkatet e popullit tuaj do të bien në qafën tuaj. O ehli kitabi (njerëzit që besojnë në librat e shpallura prej Zotit), hyni në fe, e cila është më e mirë edhe për ju edhe për ne, e kjo është: të besosh vetëm në All-llahun dhe mos ti shoqërosh në hyjni askend, jashtë Tij tjetër kush mos të quhet All-llah. O kitabi! Kini kujdes dhe mos u ngurroni. Ne jemi muslimanë dhe fenë tonë e quajmë islam.... Sado që kjo thirrje atëherë ka nxitur habi tek ata që e kanë pranuar, megjithatë koha ku dëftuar se nuk është shkruar ashtu nga dëshira e shkretë.

11 Pas këtyre esazheve, të cilat shprehimisht shpjegojnë pretendimet e islamit në universalitet, edhe këta citate nga Kurani këtë e argumentojnë: ... (Jasim, 69-70). ... (El-Enbija, 106). ... (El-Furkan, 1) ... (Sebe, 28) ... (Saff, 9). Krahas citateve të cekura në të cilat kërkohet që tërë njerëzia ta pranojë islamin, dëftohet edhe ajo që Muhammedi a.s. e ka thënë për Bilalin, se është fryti më i mirë i Abesinisë, e për Suhejlin se është fryti më i mirë i Greqisë si aluzion i veçant i Pejgamberit në këtë. Robi persian Selman Farisiu, i cili ka qenë i krishterë, pasi që vitin e parë sipas Hixhretit u kthye në islam, është quajtur fryti më i mirë i Persisë. Ja kështu, qysh para se është marrë si metodë e pushtimit, Pejgamberi shprehimisht është përcaktuar që islami nuk do të mbetet i rrethuar vetëm në popullin arab. Është me rëndësi të ceket si predikohet se janë dërguar lajmëtarët me qëllim që tua shpallin islamin të gjithë popujve. Nesër herët më eni të gjithë, kështu u ka bërë vërejtje Pejgamberi i Zotit shokëve të vet. Pas namazit të sabahut dhe madhërrimit të rëndomtë të Zotit, duke u kthyer me fytyrë kah ata, e dërgoi njërin në një anë, e tjetrin në anën tjetër. Behuni të drejtë në veprimet tuaja me robët e Zotit, sepse Zoti do ti mbyllë dyrt e xhennetit para atij që nuk sillet drejt në punët që i janë besuar, e të cilat kanë
të bëjnë me njerëzinë. Mos u bëni si shokët e Isaut, të birit të Merjemes (Jezusit), sepse ata u shkonin vetëm të afërmve, kurse të largëtit i kanë mospërfillur, iu tha me atë rast Pejgamberi. Për të deleguar që Muhammedi a.s. i ka dërguar kanë qenë të zgjedhur ata që kanë zotëruar me gjuhën e popullit të cilit i janë dërguar. Kur Pejgamberit ia cekën këtë gjë, ai u ka thënë: Kjo është, për shkak të punëve të njerëzve, një detyrë e madhe ndaj Zotit.

12 Kërkesa e islamit për unviersalitet dhe të bëhet fe e të gjithë popujve zë fill në atë që ai sipas fuqisë së vet të shenjtë i është i destinuar të gjithë njerëzve dhe që është i shpallur nëpërmjet Pejgamberit të Zotit të fundit Muhammedit a.s. sikur që në kohët e shkuara edhe pejgamberët tjerë të Zotit kanë pranuar Shpalljen. Këtë e dëftojnë citatet vijuese nga Kurani. ... (Junus, 19). ... (El-Bekare, 213). ... (En-Nisa, 125). Muhammedi a.s. - themelues i sistemit shoqëroro-politik Të kthehemi sërish në kohën deri sa Muhammedi a.s. ishte në Medine. Që të mundemi si duhet të vlerësojmë pozicionin e tij pas emigrimit hixhretit), fakt me rëndësi është të përmendim rrethonat e veçanta të gjendjes sociale të Arabëve - nëse asgjë së paku gjendjen sociale të siujdhesës Arabe, e cila varej nga këto vise. Organizimi i judikaturës dhe administrimit, të cilat janë në raport të ngushtë me pikëpamjet tona të reja të nocionit të shtetit, atje plotësisht kanë munguar. Çdo fis ka prezentuar individualitet të veçant dhe plotësisht të pavarur. Kjo pavarësi shtrihej edhe në çdo pjesëtarë të një fisi. Secili prej tyre ka pranuar komandimin e kryeparit të vet vetëm për atë shkak sepse ai ka qenë komentues dhe përfaqësues i mendimit të përgjithshëm, në të cilin edhe ai ka qenë pjesëmarrës, por megjithatë shpesh e ka shkelur vendimin unanim të fisit të vet. Njëkohësisht edhe zgjedhja e kryeparit nuk ndodhte sipas një rregulli të përhershëm, por vetëm duhet të ishte në fisin prej familjes më të pasur e më të fortë anëtari më i vjetër, i cili personalisht më së shumti e siguronte autoritetin e vet. Në rast se fisi numerikisht rritej, degëzoheshin në degë të shumta. Çdo degë veçan dhe mëvetshëm ekzistonte, vetëm bashkoheshin me rastin e mbrojtjes së përbashkët ose me rastin e ndonjë fushate të jashtëzakonshme luftarake. Ja në këtë mënyrë e kuptojmë se si është sendërtuar e Muhammedi a.s. - në krye të masës së të gjithë ithtarëve, të cilët në të shikonin liderin dhe prijatarin e vet, e të cilët gjithnjë e më shumë shumëzoheshin - u vendos në Medine, e që kjo vendosje e tij mos të zgjojë ndjenjën e pakëndshmërisë as të dalë kundër pushtetit ekzistues, siç ndodhte kjo në qytetet e Greqisë së vjetër dhe në rastet e ngjashme me këto, ku pushteti themelor është në mjedisin tjetër shoqëror. Në
 këtë mënyrë Muhammedi a.s. ndaj ithtarëve të tij kishte fuqinë materiale, të ngjashme me atë që e kanë muslimanët në vend të lidhjeve farefisnore është vënë lidhja fetare. Prandaj islami, së paku teoretikisht, ka marrë parimin që është edhe fetar edhe politik, dhe kështu ka mbetur gjithnjë. Një dijetar thotë: Muhammedi ka dëshiruar ta themelojë një fe, që i shkoi për dore. Por në të njëjtën kohë ka vënë me karakteristikë të re parim politik. Në fillim dëshira e tij e vetme ka qenë që boshkëqytetarët e tij ti fusë në monoteizëm, por me këtë së bashku e ka shkatërruar në vendin e vet të lindjes rendin e vjetër drejtues, në vend të sundimit të vjetër feudal, ka themeluar teokratinë me vetëveten si pejgamber të Zotit në krye.

----------


## ORIONI

*Përhapja e islamit pas Hixhretit në Medine*  

Para vdekjes së Pejgamberit pothuaj të gjitha viset e Arabisë e kanë ndjekur. Ajo Arabi, që deri atëherë kurrë nuk i është nënshtruar një sovrani, për një çast dëftoi unitetin e vet politik dhe këtij udhëheqësi absolut ia dha fjalën. Me qindra fise sa më të vogla e sa më të mëdha, të cilat kanë jetuar në antagonizëm të vazhdueshëm, u bashkuan në fjalët e Muhammedit a.s. dhe u bënë popull unik. Nën drejtimin e kryeparit të përbashkët në suaza të fesë së përbashkët i lidhi ai fiset e përçara njëra me tjetrën në formë të organizmit politik ashtu që kjo na zbulon në mënyrë të mrekullueshme disa veçori të tij të veçanta. Ja kësi rezultati ka mund të jep ideja e madhe, e kjo në Arabinë idhujtare është principi i jetës popullore. Puna e madhe pati sukses. Dhe kur Muhammedi a.s. vdiq, në pjesën më të madhe të Arabisë ka mbretëruar njëfarë qetësie hyjnore, i cili deri atëherë ka qenë plotësisht i panjohur për Arabët, lakmia e të cilëve për grabitje, luftime e hakmarrje ka qenë e njohur. Ajo që e krijoi këtë disponim, ky është islami.13 Madje edhe me rastin e vdekjes e drejta e farefisit është mënjanuar, kurse vëllezëria ka trashëguar pasurinë në tërësi të vëllaut të vdekur. Pas betejës në Bedr, pasi që ndër ithtarët e Muhammedit a.s. u ndie tepërsia e kësaj lidhjeje artificiale, ajo u anulua. Nuk ka dyshim se ka pasur nevojë për një rregullim të këtillë deri sa ende numri i muslimanëve ka qenë i vogël dhe derisa jeta individuale e islamit ka qenë diç e re. Përveç kësaj, Muhammedi a.s. - para se zbatimi i këtij rregullimi shoqëror komunist, për shkak të rritjes së ithtarëve të tij, u bë pathuaj i pamundur - edhe një kohë të shkurtër ka jetuar në Medine. Gjithësesi ishte të shpresohet se rrita e shkallërishme e masës politike, e cila përbëhej prej nacionalistëve mekkasë dhe e cila u vendos në qytet, e keqe principiele të disponuar ndaj Kurejshitëve, do të lind më në fund me autogenizëm. Dhe si është e njohur, veprat e atyre, që kanë shkruar mbi biografinë e Muhammedit a.s., shumcia janë të përmbushura me këto përleshje të vogla të muslimanëve dhe Kurejshitëve mekkas. Ky autagonizëm bëri që muslimanët më 630 (më 9 sipas Hixhretit) triumfalisht të hyjnë në Mekke dhe se deri në vdekjen e Muhammedit a.s. më 632/12 sipas H.) kanë qenë në gjendje lufte me shumë fise. Të përshkruhen hollësisht këto konflikte nuk është në program të kësaj vepre, vetëm është gjë me rëndësi të drejtohet se Muhammedi a.s., si besojnë disa, nuk është fanatik i transformuar, i cili, më shumë se sa si misionar, në krye të luftës së armatosur të ithtarëve të vet me shpatë në dorë është përpjekur ta imponojë fenë e vet secilit që e takon.14 Shpesh shkrimtari evropian pohon se Muhammedi a.s. është dëftuar me natyrë tjetër, prej kur u shpërngul në Medine dhe prej kur rrethanat e atjeshme jetësore filluan të ndërrohen. Sipas këtyre shkrimtarëve, më nuk ka qenë këshilltar, pejgamber i Zotit dhe predikues, që përpiqet ta bind njerëzinë se fe e mirëfilltë është ajo me të cilën është frymëzuar, por përkundrazi është treguar si fanatik guximtar i cili e shfrytëzoi fuqinë me të cilën dispononte dhe të gjitha mjetet drejtuese që ti sendërtojë idetë e veta. Është gabim të supozohet se Muhammedi a.s., duke qëndruar në Medine, e la detyrën e misionarit të islamit dhe shpallësit të fesë, ose se ka pushuar ti thrrasë mosbesimtarët kur e mori në disponim ushtrinë. Ibn Sadi thekson se muhammedi a.s. ka dërguar nga Medineja mesazhe të ngjashme me ato që dikur ua patë dërguar sunduesëve t ëhuaj, e në të cilat i ka ftuar në fe. Se iu ka dërguar kryeparëve të fiseve arabe, do të shihet nga faqet vijuese të këtij libri. Përveç emisarëve ka dërguar edhe predikues atyre fiseve që nuk ishin kthyer. Edhe në ato raste kur këta predikues nuk kishin sukses, kurrë nuk është shërbyer me mejte detyruese, që dëshmon se orvatja e tij në këtë pikëpamje ka pasur karakteristika më të sinqerta të misionaritetit. Vitin e katërt të Hixhretit mossuksesi i ekspeditës misionariste të dërguar fisit Benu Umejr b. Sasa-i paraqet shembull të veçant për këtë. Udhëheqësi i këtij fisi e vizitoi Muhammedin a.s. në Medine dhe i dëgjoi predikimet e tij, por megjithatë nuk kaloi në islam, ndonëse ka marrë qëndrim miqësor ndaj islamit e madje ka kërkuar prej Muhammedit a.s. ti dërgojë disa njerëz në Nexhd për të predikuar. Në këtë Muhammedi a.s. si ekspedicion ka dërguar atje dyzet djelmosha, shumica nga Medineja, që ishin të shkathtë në leximin e Kuranit dhe të cilët, duke i vizituar ligjëratat e natës, kanë mësuar të falin, por përkundër garancionit të dhënë nga ana e liderit të këtij fisi Ebu Berrit, tinëzisht janë mbytur, dhe vetëm tre prej tyre kanë shpëtuar dhe janë kthyer.15 Megjithatë suksesi i armës islame çdo ditë, duke i tërhequr shumë sosh, e ka rritur numrin e ithtarëve të Pejgamberit, e sidomos ndër fiset të banuara në rrethinën e Medinës. Deputacionet, që vinin nga fiset e ndryshme, kur kanë parë sjelljen e tij të butë me ta, kujdesin e tij ndaj dhembjeve të tyre, largpamësinë e tij që e ka dëftuar në zgjidhjen e kontesteve të tyre, politikën e tij të mençur në shqiptimin e denimit, ia ka siguruar atë miratimin e tyre të përgjithshëm, dhe kjo ka qenë shkak që si sundues të madhërishëm lavdia ti përcillet nëpër tërë siujdhesën Arabe.16 Nuk ka ndodhur rrallë që anëtarët e disa fiseve, individualisht ose disa prej tyre, të vijnë në Medine ta shohin Muhammedin a.s. dhe, pasi që e shihnin, të kthehen në cilësi të misionarëve islamë vëllezërve të vet fisnor që edhe ata ti kthejnë. Si shembull për këtë lloj të kthimit do ta cekim ndodhinë vijuese. Demam b. Selebe nga fisi Benu Sad i është dërguar Pejgamberit si i deleguar i fisit të vet. Kur arriti atje, zbriti nga deveja para xhamisë dhe ia lidhi këmbët. Pastaj hyri në xhami, në të cilën ishte Pejgamberi me shoqërinë e vet. Kur iu afrua krejtësisht, i pyeti: Kush është ndër ju fëmija i Abdullahut? Në këtë Muhammedi a.s. u përgjegj se ai është ky. Njëmend, a ti je Muhammedi? Po, mori përgjigjen. Nëse nuk e konsideroni të papërshtatshme, unë do tju pyes edhe shumë sosh. Betohu në të Adhuruarin tënd dhe ata që janë pranë teje dhe ata që do tju bashkangjiten më vonë, a të ka dërguar Zoti neve si të dërguarin e vet, i tha Demani. Për Zotin, po, mori përgjigjen. Po ashtu betohu a të ka dërguar Zoti urdhëresë, që ta adhurojmë vetëm Ate, që pjesëmarrës në hyjmi mos Ti vëmë dhe mos ti adhurojmë putat, që të parët tonë i kanë adhuruar. Ju përgjegj: Për Zotin, po. Pastaj ky njeri ka pyetur ende për institucionet islame siç janë namazi e agjërimi, dhe më në fund ka thën: Dëshmoj se nuk ka zot tjetër pos All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi I është pejgamber. Detyrat islame do ti plotësojë, e nga gjërat e ndaluara do të shmangem, e jashtë këtyre as që do të shtoj diç, as do të mungoj diç. Pasi i përshëndeti, iu kthye deves, të cilën e liroi dhe iu kthye fisit të vet. Duke i tubuar anëtarët e fisit të vet, iu drejtua me këto fjalë: Besimi në putat Lat e Uzzaat është i shtrembër. Posa e tha këtë, të pranishmit i bërtitën: Heshtë, që lepra dhe çmenduria mos të të kapin? Me këtë dashtën tia bëjnë me dije se mundet ti ndodh fatkeqësia, që bëri mëkat me mosbesim ndaj zotërave. Ai në këtë iu tha: Turp ju qoftë! Për Zotin, këta puta as mund tju vyejnë as tju dëmtojnë, sepse Zoti e ka dërguar një pejgamber me Librin që nga mashtrimi tju nxjerrë. Betohem se ka Zot, se nuk ka zot tjetër pos Tij, se Muhammedi është shërbëtor i Tij dhe pejgamber i Tij. Ju kam sjellë lajme për atë çështë e ndaluar për ju dhe çjeni të urdhëruar. Rrëfet se atë natë në llogarin e tyre nuk ka mbetur as mashkull as femër e që nuk e ka pranuar islamin.17 Amr b. Murre, i cili i përkiste fisit Benu Xhuhejne, të banuar në vendet ndërmjet Medines dhe bregut të detit të Kuq, është një prej këtyre misionarëve. Ky personalitet që para Hixhretit u kthye në islam, në vitin e pestë të Hixhretit i ka dhënë këto të dhëna: Kam qenë rojtar i tempullit të një puti, që që ne e adhuronim. Kur dëgjova për shfaqjen e Pejgamberit, e kam copëtuar këtë put. Pastaj shkova te Muhammedi a.s. dhe, duke e pranuar pejgamberinë e tij, e përqafova islamin. Kam besuar në atë që Muhammedi ka urdhëruar dhe ndaluar, që tregojnë këto dy strofat e mia: Dëshmoj se Zoti është i vërtetë. Unë jam prej të parëve që i lënë putat e sajuar prej gurit. Duke e mbështjellur rreth vetes çemerin tim, kam kaluar kodra e fusha ty të të vij. Veten, i cili jam i ndershëm edhe sipas fisit edhe sipas vetes, e lidhi për Muhammedin, i cili është pejgamber i Zotit të lartësuar, fuqia e të cilit është mbi retë. Amrin Muhammedi a.s. ia dërgoi fisit Xhuhejne që ta predikojë islamin ndër ta. Orvatja e këtij misionari është kurorëzuar me aq sukses sa të gjithë e kanë pranuar islamin përveç një të vetmit person nga fisi i tij që nuk pranonte udhëzime e këshilla fare.18 Kontraat për armpushim në Hubejbij (viti i 6 sipas Hixhretit) ka mundësuar marrëdhënie miqësore me banorët e Mekkes. Për këtë arsye shumë banorë të saj, kur dëgjuan për predikimet e Muhammedit a.s., erdhën madje deri në Medine ta pranojnë islamin. Për shkak të luftërave të përhershme me banorët e Mekkes, viset në jug prej saj qenë jashtë ndikimit të fesë së re, por pas këti armpushimi edhe pjesa jugore e Arabisë ka mund të vijë në kontakt me islamin, dhe një grup nga fisi Benu Devs erdhi nga malet, që e përbëjnë kufirin verior të jemenit, dhe iu bashkua Pejgamberit. Për më tepër, para paraqitjes së Muhammedit a.s. në këtë fis ka pasur njerëz që nga larg i kanë vërejtur rrezet e një feje më të lartësuar se që është idhujtaria, e cila qe rrënjosur ndër ta. Ndërmjet veti kanë polemizuar kush është Ai. Posa u paraqit Muhammedi a.s. si pejgamber i këtij Krijuesi, njëri, me emrin Tufejl b. Amr, u nisë në Mekke të mësojë kush është Krijues. Kurejshitët vërtet u lëshuan në bisedë me Muhammedin a.s. e pasi ishin të vetëdijshëm se ai do të ndikojë mjaft në Tufejlin, ia tërhoqën vërejtjen. Por Tufejli, duke e parë një ditë Pejgamberin e ndershëm të prekupuar me namaz rreth Kabes, por kumdrimit të vëmendshëm, e ka përcjellur deri në shtëpi. Kur kanë hyrë në shtëpi, Muhammedi a.s. ia shpjegoi institucionet e islamit. Ai u kthye prej Mekkes i entuziazmuar me fenë e re. Pas kthimit në vendlindjen e vet, edhepse arriti të kthejë babain dhe gruan e vet, megjithatë ka parë se fiset e tij nuk do ta lëshojnë fenë e vjetër në idole. Duke ra për shkak të mossuksesit të vet në dëshprim, iu kthye Pejgamberit dhe e luti atë që të kërkojë mallkimin e Zotit në fisin Benu Devs. Muhammedi a.s. i ndershëm, që ta këndellë në orvatjen e tij, e përcolli me këto fjalë: Ktheju popullit tënd dhe sërish thirri, por me ta sillu mirë! Pastaj vazhdoi me këtë lutje: O Zot, bënu pris në rrugë të drejtë fisit Benu Devs. Këtë herë udhëzimet e Tufejlit qenë aq produktive sa që vitin e shtatë sipas Hixhretit erdhi në Medine me grupin e të kthyerve rishtazi, i cili numronte sipas të gjitha gjasave 70 apo 80 njerëz, kurse pas hyrjes triumfale të Muhammedit a.s. në Mekke, publikisht e ndezën putin të cilin deri atëherë e kanë adhuruar anëtarët e fisit të tij.19 36


Me Muhammedin a.s. u bashkangjiten në vitin e tetë Hixhrij edhe pesëmbëdhjetë fise. Në vitin e tetë pas dorëzimit të Mekkes iu sigurua supremacioni islamit. Dikur fiset, që qëndronin larg islamit, flisnin: Leje, le të provojë Muhammedi me fiset që e ndjekin, me ne, e nëse fiton, do ta pranojmë si pejgamber të mirëfilltë të Zotit,20 kurse tash janë ofruar që ti nënshtrohen. Pas ramjes së Mekkes ndër ata, të cilët iu drejtuan, ka pasur edhe njerëz që në fillim të pejgamberisë e kanë munduar më së shumti, por me shpirtmadhësinë e Muhammedit a.s. dhe me faljen e tij fisnike gjeten edhe për veti vende në vëllazërinë islame. Vitin vijues vdiq Urve b. Mesudi me vdekje martiri nga ana e banorëve të Taifit, ku muslimanët dikur me pasukses ndërmarrën. Me fjalë tjera, ai gjendej në Jemen. Kur u ndërpre rrethimi i qytetit, ai atje u takua me Muhammedin a.s. Në zemër iu zgjua ndaj tij ndjenja e respekt frikës. Që t hyjë në fenë e re, u drejtua këtë herë madje në Medine. I ndjekur me zellin fetar, dëshiroi tu kthehet bashkëqytetarëve të vet dhe tu ofrojë që të kthehen. Përkundër përpjekjeve të Muhammedit a.s. që ta kthejë nga ky triumf i rrezikshëm, ai u kthye në vendin e vet të lindjes dhe publikisht u ka thënë që ta lëshojnë idhujtarinë dhe që të kthehen sikur edhe ai në islam. Gjatë kohës së predikimit të tij një shtizë e goditi për vdekje. Mirëpo, ai duke marrë frymën e fundit iu falënderonte Zotit që i ka caktuar që të vdesë me vdekje martiri. I kemi këto të dhëna në veprimtarinë predikuese, e cila dy vjet pas kësaj ndodhie ka dhënë sukses më të madh në Jemen, kurse e ka zhvilluar një ithtar tjetër i Pejgamberit. Mesazhi i Pejgamberit të Zotit e dërguar në Himjer Nime b. Abdulkelalit fillon kështu: Derisa besoni në Zotin dhe në të Dërguarin e Tij, nuk do tju mungojë mëshira e Zotit. Zoti është një. Nuk ka pjesëtar në hyjni. Me udhëzimin e et e ka dërgaur Musaun, me fjalën e Vet hyjnuese e krijoi isaun dhe... etj. Duke ia dhënë këtë mesazh Ajash b. Rebii El-Mahzumit, Muhammedi a.s. i ka thënë: Nëse vjen natën në qytet, ku banojnë ata, mos hynë! Prite mëngjesin, pastaj merrë abdest, fali dy rekate deh lute Zotin që ata të të presin mirë dhe të ta lehtësojë suksesin. Letrën time merre në dorën e djathtë dhe dorëzoja atij njëjtë në të djathtën. Pas Besmeles citoje kaptinën El-Bejjine, e kur ta kryejshë këtë, thuaju atyre që ti besojnë Muhammedit dhe se ti je një prej të parëve që i kanë besuar atij. Pastaj, nëse arrinë të përgjigjesh në të gjitha kundërshtimet, të gjitha librat e dekoruara, që do ti cekin, do ta humbin rëndësinë e vet. Nëse të drejtohen në gjuhë të huaj, kërko që kjo të të përkthehet. Mua më mjafton Zoti. Besoj në Librin që e ka dërguar Ai. Mështë urdhëruar ta shpalli të vërtetën ndër ju. Zoti i madhëruar është zotëriu juaj dhe i joni. Neve me ju do të na bashkojnë dhe të gjithë do të kthehemi para hyjnisë së Tij - pasi tua thua këtë, nëse e pranojnë islamin, kërkoji ata tre shkoptha që ata para vetes i vënë që tu fallen. Nga këta njëri është me lara të verdha, i dyti është , kurse i tretë është nga abanozi i zi, Merri dhe ndezi në shesh.... Pasi i mori këto udhëzime, Ajash b. Rebia rrëfen se u nis për në rrugë. Kur arriti atje, njerëzia për shkak të festës qenë të stolisur. Që ti sheh më mirë, iu ofrua qytetit. Në të tri dyert ishin të varura perdet e mëdha. U çue perdje nga dera e mesme dhe ai hyri. Atëherë e vërejti publikun e tubuar në një shesh në mes të shtëpive. Pasi iu prezentua se është lajmëtar i Pejgamberit të Zotit, is dj;krhpo Dj;sëëkrm r zok. E dëgjuan. Çka tha Pejgamberi, ashtu ndodhi.21 Vitin e nëntë sipas Hixhretit nga fisi Bena Kilab, që është degë e fisit Benu Umejr b. Sasait, erdhi deputacioni prej dhjetë njerëz të Pejgamberit. Ithtari i Pejgamberit Dahhak b. Sufjani filloi me ta që ti përudhë në parimet islame. Pohohet se të gjithë pjesëtarët e këtij fisi në predikimin e tij u kthyen në fenë e re.22 Gjithashtu pjesëtarët e fisit Benu Reas b. Kilab, degës tjetër të po këtij fisi, nga një prej tyre që ka shkuar në Medine dhe u kthye në fenë e re, janë drejtuar në rrugë të drejtë.23 Gjatë po atij viti pasi që Vasil b. El-Aska u takua me Muhammedin a.s. dhe u orvat fisin e vet ta tërheq në suaza të fesë, që ai e patë përqafuar, megjithatë nuk ka mundur të ketë sukses. Edhe babai i tij me përbuzje e ka larguar me këto fjalë: Për Zotin, më kurrë nuk do të flasë me ty. Ibn El-Aska, pasi nuk mund ta gjejë askend përveç motrës së vet kush do të shkojë pas tij, filloi të sigurojë mjete për rrugë te Pejgamberi i Zotit në Medine.24 Ky viti i nëntë i Hixhretit për këtë shkak quhet, Viti i Pejgamberit, e edhe për shkak se shumë fise arabe gjatë këtij viti i kanë dërguar përfaqësuesit e vet te Pejgamberi i Zotit që ta pranojnë fenë e tij. Konstituimi i rendit të ri shoqëror në formë të vëllazërisë islame nga vetë fillimi e ka lëkundur fuqinë e lidhjes së unitetit të gjakut, i cili sipas mbikqyrjes së vjetër fisnore ka qenë themel i llojit të tyre social. Kthimi i një personi dhe kuqja e tij në rendin e rishoqëror ka pasur kuptim të rrënimit të njërit prej principeve kryesore të jetës arabe. Kalimi i vazhdueshëm me fe të re ka ndikuar në institucionet fisnore si njëfarë fuqie destruktive, sepse të gjitha këto institucione janë të paafta ndaj jetës së paorganizuar të mallëngjyer popullor, deri te i cili kanë arritur muslimanët. Motra që i ka udhëhequr fiset arabe që në këtë mënyrë të hyjnë në fenë e Pejgamberit, nuk është ai që Muhammedi a.s. erdhi në pozitë të udhëheqësit të një fuqie të pastër ushtarake, por që ai u bë shpallës i teorisë së jetës së re sociale, e cila i zbrapsi dhe i pamundësoi të gjitha (teoritë) tjera).25 Muhammedi a.s. i dha rendit social, i cili në kokën e tij është në gjendje anarkike, ndjenjë të unitetit popullor, në të vërtetë iu dha ndjenjën e detyrave dhe të drejtave reciproke, të cilën deri atëherë Arabët nuk e kanë ndier.26 Fiset, të cilat deri atëherë qenë të preokupuara me derdhjen e gjakut, islami në këtë mënyrë i bashkoi, dhe sa më shumë zgjerohej rrethi i tij, kjo më tepër i tërhiqte vetes fiset e vogla arabe. Gjatë kthimit të fiseve arabe me çdo rast Muhammedi a.s. u premtonte se nën patronatin e tij do të jenë të sigurtë nga armiqtë e vet. Kur dëgjoi për vdekjen e Pejgamberit, një prej kryeparëve klithi: I mjeri unë, deri sa ai ishte gjalë, kam mundur tëjetojë në paqë nga armiqtë e mi! Nuk ka dyshim se kltihmat e këtilla në atë kohë kanë mund të dëgjohen në viset më të largëta të Arabisë. Kuptohet nga renegatja, pasi mori dimensione të mëdha menjëherë pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit, se ka qenë kthim sipërfaqësor i fiseve arabe. Duket se e kanë pranuar islamin nga shkaqet politike. Ata janë nga ai lloj që i tërhoqi rryma, e cila më vonë morri formën e një lëvizje të madhe popullore. Entuziazmi i zjarrtë dhe zelltaria e të kthyerve të parë nuk mund të gjendet në atë masë në qëndrimin e kujdesshëm e tendencioz të atyre që më vonë janë kthyer. Megjithatë edhe ndër ta ka pasur shembuj sikur ata nga ditët e para të islamit, që kanë ardhur ti madhërojnë radhët e muslimanëve dhe të cilët kanë qenë të përshkuar me mallëgjim të sinqertë dhe të gatshëm të sakrifikohen për përhapjen e fesë ndër bashkëfistarët e vet. Këta kanë qenë trashëgimtarë të vërtetë shpirtëror të Pejgamberit, apostuj të islamit dhe rojtar besnik të gjerave të shpallura prej Zotit nëpërmjet Pejgamberit. Këto personalitete për shkak të kontakteve të përhershme me Pejgamberin e dërguar dhe për shkak të lidhjes së tyre zemrore me të nga ajo që prej tij e kanë parë, dhe shqisave dhe mendimeve që prej tij i kanë mësuar, i kanë përhapur nëpër popullatë mendime e shqisa të reja me të kulturuara e të lartësuara dhe vërtetë bënë progres në çdo aspekt. Ato kështu lartësisht kanë provuar, që është e pamundur të përgënjeshtrohet, se ka dhënë fryt toka që Muhammedi a.s. në cilësi të shtetasit dhe komandantit, madje edhe në kohën më të rëndë të pushtimit shkallëzor luftarak, e ka mbjell dhe se ka dhënë majft njerëz të vlefshëm. Ata kanë qenë rojtarë të Sektit të shenjtë kuranor dhe vetëm ata e kanë ditur përmendsh. GJithashtu, ata me kujdes të madh, që kalon në xhelozi, e kanëruajtur çdo fjalë të Pejgamberit, çdo këshillë të tij dhe e kanë përmbushur obligimin e rojtarit të trashëgimisë së tij shpirtërore. Këto personalitete e përbërjnë kapitalin e shenjtë islam, nga i cili në ardhmëri ka dashur të delë grupi i njerëzve të vlefshëm sikur janë juristët, dijetarët, dhe njohësit e traditës.27 Duhet falënderuar asaj se personalitetet e këtilla janë gjetur që të mund të mbahet lëvizja aq e gjërë, pasi ishte i lidhur dhe i rregulluar. Edhe sikur të mos ishin gjetur ata, nuk do të mundej lehtë të shpëtohej kjo lëvizje nga ato çarje që u krijuan me vdekjen e Muhammedit a.s. sepse islami ka qenë, që duhet patur parasysh, një lëvizje plotësisht e re në Arabinë idhujtare, në të cilën faktorët e rendit të ri e të vjetër social janë plotësisht të kundërt njëri me tjetrin,28 dhe sepse konstituimi i islamit në rendin shoqëror të Arabëve nuk ka dashur të thotë vetëm çrrënjosjen dhe refuzimin e disa veprave të egra johumane, por ka pasur kuptim të kthimit të koncepteve kaherë të përqëndruara mbi jetën. Ja në këtë gjejmë provën më të fortë se porositë e Muhammedit a.s. principielisht kanë përmbajtur karakteristikat e misionaritetit ashtu që ai u paraqit para botës si shpallës i parimeve të fesë së re, sipas të cilave ka kërkuar që të nivelizohet bota. Sado që kushtet kohore janë konsideruar të favorshme për krijimin e formacioneve të reja politike, megjithatë rendi shoqëror në kohën e mUhammedit a.s. nuk ka qenë në gjendjen e atillë se ka qenë i përgatitur të pranojë udhëzimet e fesë së re, dhe ta presë vetëm zërin që do të shpjegojë qysh në zemra dëshirat e pazbuluara. Ja ky është dispozicioni psikik, d.m.th. shpirti i pritjes u ka munguar Arabive, e sidomos në Arabinë e mese, për të cilën triumfi i Muhammedit a.s. më së shumti ka qenë i lidhur. Këtu nuk kanë qenë as më së paku të gatshëm që ti pranojnë lajmet e një përudhësi (murshidi), e sidomos përudhësin i cili ka pasur emër për ta të pakuptueshëm Pejgamber i Zotit.

----------


## ORIONI

*Idealet e islamit dhe idealet e xhahilijetit - epokës paraislamike*  


Ka qenë plotësisht e kundërt me ndjenjat fisnore arabe edhe ajo që të gjithë besimtarët janë konsideruar të barabartë në islam dhe që të gjithë këta kanë qenë në një vëllazëri të përbashkët. Qofsë dikush Arab apo jo-Arab, njeri i lirë apo rob, ndër muslimanët nuk ka pasur mundësi të merrë ndonjë pozitë të privilegjuar. Arabët pohimet e tyre i kanë formuar në bazë të gjykimit personal, të cilat sërish janë bazuar në lavdinë e të parive të tyre. Të udhëhequr me këtë kanë zhvilluar grindje të pafund gjahësore, me të cilat ëmbëlsohej shpirti i tyre. Dhe vërtet principet bazore të mësimit të Muhammedit a.s. kanë qenë protest kundër atyre gjërave që deri atëherë Arabët i kanë konsideruar mjaft të vlefshme. i kthyeri i ri - musliman është këshilluar të pranojë për virtytë ato cilësi të cilat ai dikur me përbuzje i ka shikuar. Sipas mendimit të Arabëve idhujtarë, si miqësia ashtu edhe armiqësia është kuptuar sikur njëfarë borxhi, te cilin përpiqeshin ta kthejnë me kamata. Krenoheshin kur të keqen me të keqe e kthenin, e kur dikush te keqen me t ëirë e kthen, e kanë konsideruar për të dobët e të poshtër. Ja njerëzve të këtilë Muhammedi a.s. iu ka urdhëruar që të keqen me të mirë ta kthejnë, sepse këtë e ka nxjerrë nga Kurani: ... (El-Muminun, 96). ... (En-Nur, 22). ... (Ali Imran, 133). Arabët, gjatë shpalljes së parë të Muhammedit a.s., me ironi kanë pranuar themelimin e lutjes. Prej anëve më të rënda për sendërtimin e veprës së Muhammedit a.s. ka qenë: të binden, si mëson këtë islami, më raportin nënshtrues të robit (njeriut) ndaj Krijuesit të tij. Pikëpamja e tillë ka qenë plotësisht e panjohur për Arabët idhujtarë. Vetëbesimi i tyre dhe mungesa e gfrymës religjioze i ka bërë të papërgatitur ti pranojnë fjalët: Më fisniku në mesin tuaj është ai që është më i devotshmi në mesin tuaj. (El-Huxhurat, 13,
40
ver N.I.). Po ashtu këta Arabët idhujtarë nuk kanë mund ta durojnë as përpjekjen e islamit të kalojë jashtë kufinjve të lirisë së tyre dhe ta kufizojë mënyrën e tyre të jetës. Në kohën e xhahilijetit (paraislamike) për zemrat e Arabëve kanë qenë më të dashura: pijet dehëse, femra e kënga, kurse Muhammedi a.s. më së shumti ka bërë orvatje të urdhërojë ato që kanë të bëjnë me këto gjëra.*) Shkurtimisht, islami nga vetë fillimi i shfaqjes së vet ka bartur vulën e religjionit misionarist. Dëshiroi ti përvetësojë zemrat e njerëzve dhe ti tërheq në rrethin e vëllazërisë fetare. Në këtë aspekt përpjekjet e tij çfarë kanë qenë në fillim, të atilla janë edhe sot e kësaj dite, që faqet vijuese të kësaj vepre do të tregojnë. - 1) Ibn Ishaq, gq. 120. 2) Ibid., fq. 155. 3) Në botën muslimane jihet simuezini i parë. 4) Ibn Ishaq, fq. 219-220. Taberiu nuk e cek këtë mision, kurse Caetani (I, fq. 278) konsideron se më vonë është trilluar. 5) Ibn Ishaq, fq. 225-226. 6) Ibid. fq. 286-287. *) Muslimanët e ri nga Jethribi (më vonë Medineja) kështu e kanë shprehur pajtimin e dëshirave të veta me misionin e Muhammedit a.s.: Populli ynë është së tepërmi i copëtuar me konfliktet e brendshme; askush nuk mund ta shpëtojë veçse Zoti, e nëpërmjet teje. Premtojmë se do të përpiqeni në këtë kuptim të veprojmë dhe se do ta ftojmë popullin ta pranojë atë që edhe ne e kemi pranuar. (Hamidullah, M., Muhammed a.s., përktheu, N. Smailagiq, Zagreb, 1977, I (Jeta), fq. 148). (Sh.N.), 7) Caetani, vol. I, fq. 334-335. 8) Ibn Ishaq, fq. 291, sq. 9) Përcaktimi i agjërimit në muajin Ramazan (Kurani, II, 179-184) pa dyshim është aspekti tjetër i ndërprerjes me Hebraikët, sepse është anuluar agjërimi i Ditës së pendimit (Ashura). 10) Shpallje e Zotit nuk është e kufizuar vetëm në Arabët, pas vullneti i Zotit i përfshinë të gjitha krijesat, që do të thotë dorëzimin dhe dëgjueshmërinë e plotë të njerëzisë. Muhammedi, si i dërguar i All-llahut, ka pasur të drejtë të kërkimit të kësaj dëgjueshmërie dhe ai këtë është dashur ta bëjë. Kjo, prej fillimit, ka qenë pjesë që nuk ndahet nga tërësia e asaj që ka dashur ta sendërtojë në principe. (Sachau, fq. 203-204). Goldziher (Vorksungen über alen Islam, fq. 25,sqq.). Mendim të ngjashëm shpreh edhe Noldeke (WZKM, vol. XXI, fq. 307-308).
41
11) Mbi dyshimin për vërtetësinë e këtyre letrave shihe Caetani, vol. I, fq. 725 sqq. 12) Ibn Said, 10. Është e mundur që ky tregim të jetë apokrif, por ai në fund tregon se pararendësit kanë kuptuar karakterin misionarist të islamit. 13) A. von Kremer (3), fq. 309, 310. 14) Këtë duhet se ndër të parët e ka shprehur prof. Muiri, kur flet për Masakrin e Benu Kurejdhes që ndodhi në vitin e 6 të Hixhretit. Ai thotë: Bazat nga të cilat është nisur Muhammedi kanë qenë pastër politike, sepse ai deri atëherë nuk ka përdorë metodën e detyrimit të botës për pranimin e islamit ose të ndëshkimit nëse e refuzojnë. (Muir /2/ voll. III, fq. 282). 15) Ibn Ishaq, fq. 648 sqq. 16) Muir (22), vol. IV, fq. 107-108, po ashtu shih Caetani, vol, I, fq. 663. Rritjes së numrit të besimtarëve duhet falënderuar sukseseve luftarake më tepër se thirrjes së Pejgamberit dhe kualitetit të mësimit islam. Shpejtësia e përhapjes së islamit u bë e qartë për shkak të autoritetit të vetë Pejgamberit, frymës së tolerancës dhe lirisë dhe shfrytëzimit të rrethanave të volitshme në raporte me ata që e kanë pranuar islamin. 17) Ibn Sad, 118. 18) Ibn Ishaq, gq. 943-944. (Tregimi bazohet në burimet e dyshimta. Shih Caetani, vol. I, fq. 610). 19) Ibid. fq. 252-254. 20) Caetani, vol. II, fq. 341. 21) Ibn Sad, 56. 22) Ibid., fq. 85. 23) Ibid., fq. 86. 24) Ibid., fq. 91. 25) Shih Spenger, vol. III, fq. 360-361. 26) Caetani, vol. II, fq. 433. 27) Ibid., fq. 429. 28) Këtë pyetje më së miri dhe më gjithanshëm e ka përpunaur prof. Ignaz Goldziheri në veprën e vet shkencore (Muhammedanische Studien, vol. I), nga kam marrë të dhëant që do ti ceki. *) SHihet edhe nga këto të dhëna e citate të autorit Sir-Arnoldit, se Muhammedi a.s. e ka formësuar mjedisin në të cilën është paraqitur islami, e jo, si pohojnë shumë autorë joobjektivë evropianë, se midisi dhe rrethanat e kanë formësuar Muhammedin a.s. Me fjalë tjera, sikur as mos të ishte lajmëruar Muhammedi a.s., midisi i pjekur do të qitte dikë tjetër. Këto pohimet e tyre tendencioz shkojnë kah ajo që ta zvogëlojnë rëndësinë e kësaj kthesës më të madhe sociale në historinë njerëzore. Kjo muxhize (mrekulli) sociale, sikur mos të kishte fare tjetër pos saj, është provë e mjaftueshme e vërtetësisë së pejgamberisë së tij, e sidomos nëse e marrim parasysh se e ka aplikuar një bari bonjak, i pambrojtur. Që ta shohim pathemelësinë e këtyre pohimeve, njofton të kujtohemi se Arabia pas paraqitjes së islamit për një kohë të shkurtër, pasi e kreu misionin e vet të madh kulturor, ka filluar shkallërisht ti kthehet, ndonëse jo në përmasën e dikurshme, mënyrës shkretinore nomade të jetës. (Vër. e përkthyesit Sh.N.).

----------


## ORIONI

*PËRHAPJA E AZISË PERËNDIMORE*  


Pushtimet arabe dhe përhapja e elementit arab pas vdekjes së Muhammedit alejhis-selam Muhammedi a.s. e patë përgatitur ushtrinë për Siri. Këtë ushtri pas vdekjes së tij e mori për në Siri Ebu Bekiri. Edhe këtë e bëri përkundër kundërshtimeve të disa muslimanëve: Përse dërgohet atje ushtria kur gjendja në Arabi është rebeluese? Qortimet e tyre Ebu Bekiri i preu me fjalët: Nuk mund të heq dorë nga urdhëri që Pejgamberi bujar e dha. Medineja mund të shndërrohet në strehimore të bishave të egra, por ushtria është e detyruar ta kryej dëshirën e Muhammedit a.s. Kjo fushatë ushtarake, e cila është e para prej fushatave mallëngjyese ushtarake, që Arabët në mënyrë sulmi i bënë në Siri, Persi e Afrikën Veriore, e rrënoi shtetin e lashtë persik, kurse Mbretërinë Romake lindore e privoi nga krahinat më të bukurat. Të ndiqet rrjedha e këtyre fushatave të shumënumërta nuk bënë pjesë në lëmin e këtij libri tonë. Për ne është e rëndësishme aq që të orvatemi ti zbulojmë rrethanat që kanë mundësuar përhapjen e vrullshme të fesë islame kurse e cila ka pasuar menjëherë pas pushtimit. Një historian i madh1 me vend na shtroi këtë pyetje: A mos ky pastër njëfarë entuziazmi fetar - fuqia fetare, që për herë të parë me të gjitha format e veta të jashtme manifestohet - i ka dhënë armës arabe në të gjitha betejat fitoren dhe ka shkaktuar për një kohë të pabesueshme të shkurtër që të formohet në botë një imperatori e madhe ende e paparë? Sikur në esencë kjo të ishtekështu, për këtë na mungojnë provat. Numri i atyre që qartas dhe përzemërsisht kanë ecur hapave të Muhammedit a.s. është shumë i vogël, deri sa numri i atyre që kanë hyrë për ndonjë shtrëngesë ose që ta arrijnë ndonjë të mirë të kësaj bote është mjaft i madh. Bie në sy njëfarë gjendje që përbëhet prej nevojës dhe bindjes gjatë kthimit si të Halid ibn Velidit, që më vonë e fitoi ofiqin Shpata e Zotit, kurse i cili për veten thotë: Zoti më kapi për zemër e për flokë e më nisi drejt Pejgamberit, ashtu edhe të shumë Kurejshitëve me të të ngjashëm. Në mënyrë të sigurtë të fitosh pre (luftë) të madhe, duke luftuar për fenë e Zotit në vend të shkretëtirës së thatë e gurore, të vie në pronësi t tokës së Sirisë, Persisë e Egjiptit të plleshëm dhe gjëra joshëse të ngjashme me këtë, janë një nga motivet më të forta (të kthimit të tyre). Këto pushtime të jashtëzakonshme, që kanë sendërtuar formimin e Mbretërisë Arabe, nuk dalin sigurisht nga përpjekja për përhapjen e islamit. Vetëm që qëllimi është: lëshimi i krishterizmit, kurse madhërimi i kthimtarëve në islam, që lind pas këtyre pushtimeve, zgjoi për pushtimet mendimin e këtillë. Për këtë arsye historianët e krishterë kanë marrë se shpata është mjet (instrument) i propagandës islame. Në pajtim me këto, për shkak të shkëlqimit të suksesit që i përshkruhet atij, janë hedhur në hije provat e të dhënat e veprimtarisë në aspekt të misionaritetit të pastër islam. Por në frymën që i ka lëvizur forcat e invazionit arab, që sikur vërshimi ka depërtuar nëpër kufinjt e Imperatorisë Bizantine e Persike, nuk ka sigurisht entuziazëm mallëngjyes prozelit.2 Ky ekspansion arab në të shumtën do ti përshkruhet synimit të popullit të zjarrtë, i cili i lëshon djerrinat e veta, në të cilat ka pësuar nga uria e mospasja, për tokat e fqinjëve të vet më të lumtur e m të pasur.3 Megjithatë parimi unjësues i kësaj lëvizjeje ka qenë një shtet patriarkal, që është themeluar në Medine, kurse organizimi i tij është sendërtuar nëpërmjet zbatuesëve të porosive të Muhammedit, domethënë nëpërmjet shokëve të tij besnikë ashtu që ndikimi dhe entuziazmi i tyre ka mundur ta mbajë islamin si fe zyrtare përkundër indiferentitetit të shumë Arabëve,4 të cilët për të kanë qenë të lidhur sipërfaqësisht. Për këtë shkak përhapjen e shpejtë të islamit nuk duhet kërkuar në analet e ushtrive pushtuese, të cilat ia hapën dyert kësaj përhapjeje, por më me dëshirë në rrethanat që kanë mbretëruar ndër popujt e ngadhnjyer.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kalimi i Beduinëve - të krishterëve në islam*  

Kjo lëvizje popullore, që ka pasur karakteristik të pastër arabe, gjatë kohës i ka tërhequr kah forca e përmendur invaduese edhe ata pjesëtarë të larguar të popullit arab. Për këtë shkak nuk duhet çuditur që shumë beduinë arabë - të krishterë iu bashkangjiten vërshimit të kësaj lëvizjeje të madhe, që shumë fise që me shekuj kanë qenë të krishterë dhe e përqafuan islamin. Ndër to ka qenë edhe fisi i Gassanitëve, që kanë sunduar në shkretëtirë në lindje prej Palestinës e nga jugu prej Sirisë. Anëtarët e këtij fisi janë konsideruar zotërinjë të kohës xhahilite (paraislamike), kurse uyjë të islamit.5 Në vitin e katërmbëdhjetë të Hixhretit, pas humbjes së plotë të ushtrisë persiane, shumë të krishterë që i kanë takuar Arabëve të banuar në brigjet e Enfratit erdhën te komandanti musliman dhe deklaruan: Fiset që para nesh e përqafuan islamin qen ëmë të mençur se ne. Rustemi vdiq; më në fund edhe ne e pranojmë fenë e re.6 Po ashtu, pas pushtimit të Sirisë Veriore shumica e fiseve beduine, pasi treguan njëfarë hamendjeje, iu bashkangjiten ithtarëve të  mësimit të Muhammedit a.s.7 Se fuqia nuk ka qenë faktor ndihmës gjatë kthimit të fesë, mund të konkludohet në bazë të atij raportit miqësor ndërmjet muslimanëve dhe të krishterëve Arabë. Muhammedi a.s. personalisht, duke lidhur konkratë me fiset e shumta të krishtere, ka premtuar mbrojtje dhe iu ka siguruar se munden lirisht ti kryejnë rregullat fetare dhe se klerikët e tyre munden pa pengesa të shërbehen me të drejtat dhe privilegjet e veta të vjetra.8 Ja, me rrethanat e ngjashme me këtë i kanë lidhur me lidhje vëllezërore muslimanët dhe ata që para tyre janë grupëzuar në ithtarë të shpalljes më të hershme të Zotit. Sikur që shumë këso jomuslimanësh, kitabijë, vullnetarisht i kanë ndihmuar muslimanët në sukseset luftarake, ashtu kanë mbetur për shkak të ndjenjave të veta miqësore neutral në atë lëvizje çarëse e cila pas vdekjes së Muhammedit a.s. ka nxitur që të ngritet flamuri i kryengritjes në tërë Arabinë.9 Thuhet se të krishterët Arabë, të cilëve u qe besuar detyra e ruajtjes së kufirit të Bizantit, i cili është krahas shkretëtirës, pasi që mbreti Heraklie ua ndërpreu kompetencat (pagat), i kanë kontribuar fatit luftarak të muslimanëve.10 Vitin e trembëdhjetë të Hixhretit në luftën Xhisr (Ura), kur aritej humbja e tmerrshme, kur Arabët e shastisur qenë shtrënguar ndërmjet Eufratit dhe ushtrisë persiane, atëherë një prijatar i krishterë nga fisi Gaj iu ofrua komandantit arab se vetë do ta mbrojë urën dhe kështu do ta mundësojë tërheqjen normale të ushtrisë. Që ta shpëtojnë situatën, nga të gjitha anët sikur vërshimi vinin forca të reja, ndër të cilat ishte edhe fisi i krishterë Benu Numejr, që ka jetuar në kufijnjt e Imperatorisë Bizantinase. Më vonë, në një përleshje tjetër, kur para atakut të fundit fati i luftës ishte në anën e Persianëve, komandanti arab e drejtoi kalin në drejtim ku ishte sunduesi i krishterë dhe e thërriti: Edhe ju jeni gjysmë kanë mbetur në fenë e vetë të vjetër. Halifi Mehdiu, i cili ka sunduar ndërmjet vitit 158 dhe 169 të Hixhretit,*) kur mësoi për ta dhe për banorët në rrethinë të Halepit, të cilët njëjtë pedikojnë krishterizmin, u zemërua dhe urdhëroi se duhet të kthehen në islam. Në këtë pesë mijë njerëz kaluan në islam, deri sa vetëm një për fenë e dha jetën.17 Na mungojnë të dhënat e hollësishme historike për zhdukjen e krishterizmit ndër fiset e krishtere arabe të Arabisë Veriore. Si merret vesh, ata i ka gëlltitur rendi social islam, i cili i ka rrethuar me fuqinë e një rruyme reformiste. Sikur pushteti islam me forcë ti kthente shtetasit e vet të ri në islam, është e pa mundur që këta do të mund të ekzistonin deri në kohën e halifëve të Abbasitëve.18 Banorët e Hirasë u bënë të shurdhër në rekomandimin e Halid b. Velidit që ta pranojnë islamin. Kjo qytezë ka zënë edhe vend të shkëlqyeshëm në historinë e Arabisë. Sipas mendimit të këtij luftëtari të rreptë islam do të mjaftonte popullatës së atjeshme ti përkujtosh se domareve të tyre qarkulon gjaku arab, dhe të hyjnë në radhët e simpatizuesëve të Pejgamberit. Halidi të deleguarit, që është dërgaur nga ana e këtij vendi të bisedojë për kushtet e dorëzimit të qytetit, ia shtroi pyetjen: Kush jeni ju, ose jeni Arabë ose Persianë? bashkëbiseduesi nga deputacioni u përgjegj: Ne jemi Arabë të pastër, e sa u përket të tjerëve, ata do të hynin në popullin arab. Halidi në këtë tha: Sikur të ishte e vërtetë ajo që po thuani, neve nuk do të na kundërshtoni as do të frikësoheshi nga qëllimet tona. Bashkëbiseduesi: Të folurit tonë të pastër arab është provë se çjemi. Të vërtetën e fletë, tha në këtë Halidi. Tash nga tri solucione duhet të përcaktoheni për një: ose pranone fenë tonë, dhe se jemi të lirë të mbetemi këtu ose të shkoni tjetërkah, e të drejtat dhe detyrat tuaja do të jenë plotësisht sikur edhe tonat; ose ta paguani xhizjen, ose luftën. Për Zotin, unë këtu kam ardhur në shoqëri të njerëzve për të cilët vdekja është aq e dashur sikur juve jeta! Bashkëbiseduesi: Ne parashtrojmë xhizjen. Ju qoftë turp, shtoi në këtë Halidi, Pafeja ështëshkretëtirë pa rrugë; në atë shkretëtirë Arabi i vërtetë sikur ti takonte dy udhëheqës, prej të cilëve njëri është Arab e tjetri jo Arab, e sikur ta merrje për udhëheqës jo-Arabiu, a nuk do të ishte turp.?19 Janë bërë përgatitjet e nevojshme për mësimin e kthimtarëve, sepse ka pasur nevojë të pengohen devijimet që kanë lindur qoftë në besim qoftë në rituale, për shkak të kalimit të hovshëm të të gjitha këtyre fiseve. Në bazë të kësaj halifi Omeri r.a. ka caktuar mësuesit në të gjitha viset, që do tua mësojnë Kuranin dhe të cilët do të mbikqyrin aplikimin e dispozitave të fesë së re. U ka dhënë urdhër kadive që ti mbikqyrin të gjithë muslimanët, qofshin ata të vjetër, qofshin të ri e veçan gjatë ditëve të xhumasë dhe ramazanit, a do të prezentojnë rregullisht në namazin e përbashkët ose jo. Mund të konkludohet (sipas historianit Mesudit) se çfarë rëndësie i është dhënë këtij mësimi që këtë detyrë në Kufe e ka kryer arkëtori shtetëror.20 Me lehtësitë e cekura lartë, të cilat fituesit muslimanë në shekullin e parë edhe më tij ia jepnin të krishterëve arabë, mund të argumentojmë se fiset e krishtere vullnetarisht dhe krejtësisht lirisht e përqafuan islamin.21 Se edhe sot e kësaj dite vërehen midis popullatës muslimane të krishterët Arab, kjo paraqet në këtë aspekt argument të mishëruar të tolerancës islame. Sir Henry tayard në një vepër të vet thekson se është takuar me Arabët të krishterë në Karaki, në lindje prej detit të Vdekur, dhe se këto as me rroba as me tradita nuk dallohen nga muslimanët Arab.22 Autori Burckhardti për këto në udhëpërshkrimin e vet thotë, deri sa ishte në malin e Sinait, është takuar me një kallugjer, sipas fjalëve të të cilit deri në shekullin e fundit (dmth. i 18-i) kanë ekzistuar familjet e krishtere dhe se kurrë nuk kanë dashur ta pranojnë islamin.23 Shumë pjesëtarë të fisit Gassau, në damarët e të cilëve është gjaku më i pastër arab, teh në shekullin e katërt siaps Isaut e kanë pranuar krishterizmin. Këta barabartë e ruajnë fenë e tyre të krishterë. Ato, si duhet, para dyqind viteve, i janë bashkuar kishës romake dhe njëjtë e përdorin gjuhën arabe gjatë lutjes.24 46
Nëse i hulumtojmë qytetet në të cilët banojnë bediunët arabë ose jo Arabët dhe qëndrimit të tyre ndaj fesë së re, do të shohim se kthimi i tyre në islam nuk ka pasuar shpejt pas pushtimit arab. Qartë shihet se në qytetet e viseve lindore të Imperatorisë Bizantine shumica e popullësisë krishterë ka mbetur besnik fesë së stërgjyshërve të vet. Që të mundemi ta vlerësojmë atë ndikim që ka nxitur ndërrimin e fesë së tyre, që aty këtu kanë ndodhur rastësisht, duhet shkurtimisht ta përshkruajmë gjendjen e Mbretërisë Bizantinase, e cila gjithnjë zbrapsej para armës arabe.

----------


## ORIONI

*Mossuksesi i Herakliut që ti pajtojë e tubojë sektet e krishtera*  


Njëqind vjet para kësaj Justiniani i ka dhënë pamje unike Imperatorisë Romake, por pas vdekjes së tij, kur u bënë copëtimet e kësaj Imperatorie, janë zhdukur plotësisht ndjenjat e përbashkëta nacionale ndërmjet qendrës së shtetit dhe provincave. Herakliu, që sërish ta lidhë Sirinë me sundimin qendror ka dëftuar disa orvatje, pjesërisht të suksesshme, por masat e marra për pajtim, në vend që ti zvogëlojnë kontestet, i kanë zmadhuar ato. Këto ndjenja nacionale ka mund ti zëvendësojë vetëm dashuria fetare. Me manifestimin fetar si mjet për pajtim ka tentuar ti mënjanojë kontestet ndërmjet partive kundërshtare dhe sundimit qendror me anë të kishës ortodokse tia bashkojë ata që janë konsideruar përçarës. Por Herakliu ka ndarë fatin edhe të shumë të tjerëve, që dëshiruan të jenë pajtues, sepse diskutimet janë ndezur me flakë edhe më të gjallë. Njëherit ka dhënë shkas që, si i pafe, të mallkohet, dhe ashtu kundër vetes ka nxitur mllefin e dy palëve kundërshtare. Dhe realisht, ndjenjat që i ka zgjuar kundër vetes kanë qenë aq të rrepta sa ka mjaft arsye të besojmë se shumica e besimtarëve ortodoksë në viset, që atëherë qenë pushtuar, kanë shkuar aq larg sa që u dëshironin sukses Arabëve. Këta ortodoksë në imperatorin shihnin të pafeun dhe druanin që mos tua imponojë pikëpamjet e veta në aspekt të esencës unike të Jezusit.25 Në pajtim me këtë, ata, edhe sikur mos të ishin në rrezik të afërt, kanë qenë të gatshëm ti pranojnë zotërinjt e ri, të cilët u premtonin tolerancë fetare dhe të cilët kishin prirje që tua pajtojnë pikëpamjet fetare me mëvetësinë nacionale. Në një vepër që e ka shkruar në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit dymbëdhjetë patriku jakobit n ëAntiohi (Anataki), Mihaili i Madh, lejohet vendimi i ri i të krishterëve dhe, natyrisht, përkundër përbejës, që e ka arritur kisha lindore gjatë pesë shekujve të sundimit isla, konsideron pushtimin Arab kujdes të veçant të Gjithëlartësuarit, dhe, duke theksuar veprimet e këqia të Herakliut, thotë: ... Ja për këtë shkak hakmarrje e të Gjithëmadhërishmit i cili është i gjithëmundshëm, i cili ia jep kujt të dojë mbretërinë për të cilët frikësohen kalimtarët, i cili e ngre të rrëzuarin, i cili i sheh të këqiat e Bizantinasëve të
47
cilët, duke na akuzuar pa mëshirë, kanë atakuar në kishat tona në të gjitha viset, që kanë re nën sundimin e tyre, ka tërhequr nga viset jugore bijtë e Ismailët që të na shpëtojnë nga duart e Bizantinëve. Ndonëse ne kemi pësuar disa dëme, sepse nga ne i kanë marrë kishat katolike, u ua kanë dhënë Kaldeasëve, pasi ata ua jepnin kishat atyre ithtarëve të sekteve të ndryshme në duart e të cilëve gjendeshin me rastin e dorëzimit të qytetit, megjithatë nuk është dobi e vogël që na kanë shpëtuar nga dhuna dhe të këqiat e Bizantinëve, dhe nga mllefi i tyre, që e kanë shprehur ndaj nesh nesh në veprimet e veta agresive.(26)

----------


## ORIONI

*Pushtimi Arab i Sirisë dhe Palestinës*  

Kur ushtria islame arriti deri te fushëgropa Esh-sheria (Jordania) dhe kur Ebu Ubejde u llogorua në Fejhel, të krishterët e atjeshëm në letrën që ia dërguan Arabëve e thanë këtë: O muslimanë, ndonëse Bizantinët i përkasin fesë tonë, ne megjithatë juve iu japim përparësi ndaj tyre, sepse besnikërisht i janë përbajtur fjalës së dhënë, ndaj nesh janë më të mëshirshëm se ata; po përpiqeni që të bëheni të drejtë. Nuk ka dyshim, sundim juaj është më i mirë se i tyre. Ata na kanë grabitur pasuritë dhe shtëpitë.27 Banorët e fartifikatës Emsa i kanë mbyllur portat e mëdha (dyert e altarit) para ushtrisë së Herakliut dhe u kanë thënë muslimanëve se tërësisht i japin përparësi drejtësisë së shtetit (sundimit) të tyre ndaj padrejtësisë së Bizantit.28 Gjatë kohës së luftërave që janë zhvilluar ndërmjet ushtrive islame e bizantinase prej vitit 633 deri 639 (12/17 sipas Hixhretit), gjendja e këtillë ka qenë në Siri. Kur Damasku në vitin 638, që vetes ti sigurojë ca dobi materiale dhe që të kursehet nga plaçkitjet, u pajtua me muslimanët, as qytetet tjera në Siri nuk vonuan të shkojnë pas tij. Madje edhe patriku i Jerusalinit me kushtet e njëjta e dorëzoi qytetin. Për shkak të tmerrit të torturës sektashe që e ka zbatuar një mbret përçarës, kuptohet se toleranca islame ka qenë më tërheqëse (për ato treva) nga lidhja që i ka lidhur me Imperatorinë Bizantinase dhe sundimin e krishterë. Kur u heshtë ai tmerri i parë, që e ka bërë në kalim ushtria invaduese, u krijua kthesë e thellë në ndjenjat në dobi të pushtuesëve arabë.29 

*Toleranca e Arabëve dhe obligimet e tyre*  

Dhe njëmend, popullata e këtyre trevave të Imperatorisë Bizantinase, së cilës i ishte plotësisht e panjohur toleranca fetare, për shkak se ka qenë nestoriane dhe që ka besuar në vetëmsinë e esencës së Jezusit, kanë gëzuar tolerancën fetare, pasi që muslimanët me trimërinë e vet i kanë pushtuar. Ju ofrua rasti që lirisht, përveç disa klauzulave, dhe pa pengesa ti kryejnë ritualet e veta fetare. Edhe ato klauzula janë kyqur që ti pengojnë kontestet ndërmjet sekteve që kanë garuar, e edhe që mos të jep shkak zgjimit të fanatizmit në theksim pompoz të atyre karakteristikave që i fyejnë ndjenjat fetare të muslimanëve.30 Mund të konkludohet për përgjithësinë e këtyre privilegjeve, që në shekullin e shtatë sipas Isaut bie në sy, nga kushtet që ijan ëdhënë popullatës së krahinave të pushtuara. Me fjalë tjera, këta kushte përbëhen në këtë: ramja nën pushtetin islam, për sigurinë personale dhe pasurore pagesa e xhizjes (tatimit) dhe respektimi i fesë.31 Nuk është lehtë të jepen të dhënat e vërteta mbi kontratat e dorëzimit nga ai kaosi i versioneve që me atë rast janë krijuar. Megjithatë është me rëndësi që historianët islamë nga burimet e sigurta si traditë historike në shekullin e dymbëdhjetë e kanë marrë këtë në shqyrtim. Sikur të kishin ekzistuar provat që kanë pohuar të kundërtën, tradita nuk do të zinte rrënjë as do të zgjerohej. Si shembull të kontratës dorëzuese32 do ta theksoj në këtë drejtim kushtet të shkruara halifit Omer b. Hattabit me rastin e dorëzimit të jerusalimit: Në emër të All-llahut, të Gjithmëshirshmit, Mëshirëplotit. Kjo është fjala e dhënë dhënë popullit të këtushëm nga Omeri, robit të Zotit dhe sunduesit të besimdrejtëve. Sunduesi i besimdrejtëve, qoftë i sëmurë, qoftë i shëndoshë, iu premton siguri të gjithë njerëzve në aspekt të personalitetit dhe pasurisë së tyre ose në aspekt të gjërave që kanë të bëjnë me tempujt e tyre dhe fenë e tyre. Kishat nuk do të rrënohen, nuk do të shndërrohen në banesa; as që do tju zvogëlohen të drejtat e arritura as që do ti shkaktohet dëm pasurisë së tyre. Ndaj tyre nuk do të bëhet presim në aspekt të fesë, as që fare ndonjë dëm do tu shkaktohet.33 Është caktuar haraxhi (tatim, N.I.) në popullatën e pasur nga pesë dinarë për kokë, për popullatën mesatarisht të pasur nga katër, e për të varfërit nga tre. Pastaj Omer b. Hattabi së bashku me patrikun i vizitoi të gjitha vendet. Deri sa ishin në kishën e Ringjalljes, ndonëse patriku me ton shakaje i ofroi Omerit r.a. të falet në të, Omeri, duke ngurruar nga kjo, me njerëzi e falënderoi duke thënë se shkaku i ngurrimit të tij nga falja është ajo që ata që ishin në përcjelljen e tij, kur ta shihnin atë, këtë kishë do të mund ta konsideronin xhami. Është shkruar se si Halifi ka pasur shumë mëshirë ndaj shtetasve të vet që i përkitnin fesë tjetër. Kështu ka urdhëruar që të krishterëve të sëmurë nga epidemia xhuzum tu jep mbështetje në të holla e ushqim.34 E edhe në çastet e vdekjes ndër detyrat që ia ka caktuzar trashëgimtarit të vet, e të cilat zënë vend të lartësuar në testamentin e tij, nuk i ka harruar dhimmitë (shtetasit jomuslimanë pjesëtarë të librave qiellore, vër. N.I.) e vet. Për ta ka thënë: Dhimmitë që kanë qenë të denjë për kujdesin e All-llahut dhe mbrojtjes së Pejgamberit të Tij, i lë në mbrojtjen e tij. Le të këtë kujdes e ta respektoj përmbajtjen e kontratës, mos ti ngarkojë ato me detyrat që ata nuk janë në gjendje ti bartin.35 49

----------


## ORIONI

*Kontrata e Omerit*


 Nga ata që kanë ardhur pas halifit Omerit në shumë breze megjithatë përshkruhet se ka vënë disa urdhëresa që kufizojnë të krishterëve lirinë e kryerjes së ritualeve. Mirëpo, Dehoje,36 Caetani37 dhe autorë të ngjashëm me këta në mënyrë të pakontestueshme kanë dëshmuar se këto janë versione më vonë të rregulluara. Megjithatë, pasi që juristët e epokave të mëvonshme urdhëresat e ngjashme kufizuese i kanë marrë për të vërteta, për këtë shkak urdhëresat e këtilla janë të rëndësishme për shqiptimin e gjuhimit mbi gjendjen e pyetjeve kishtare të të krishterëve që kanë rënë nën pushtetin islam. Këto urdhëresa, që i atribuohen halifit Omerit, argumentohen më përmbajtjen e letrës vijuese: 


Në emër të Zotit! Kjo letër! Kjo letër iu dërgua halifit Omer b. Hattabit nga popullata e këtij qyteti. Kur jeni nisur për te ne, kërkojmë nga ju që neve, pasardhësit tonë, bashkëbesimtarët tonë dhe pasurinë tonë ta mbroni, kurse ne obligohemi tua plotësojmë këto kushte. Në vendin tonë as në rrethinë nuk do të ndërtojmë kisha manastire të reja, dhe qeli eremitësh.38 Nuk do ti riparojmë ato tashmë të rrënuara as ti riparojmë ate që do të mbesin n ëkuartet islame. Nuk do tua pengojmë muslimanëve që dëshirojnë, qoftë ditën qoftë natën, të hyjnë në kishë. Udhëtarëve muslimanë deri në tri ditë do tu japim strehim dhe furnizim. Në shtëpitë dhe kishat tona nuk do tu ofrojmë strehim spiunëve as që do ti fshehim armiqët e islamit; as që do ti kryejmë manifestimet e fesë së krishterë; as që do tu bëjmë pengesa atyre që nga ne dëshirojnë ta përqafojnë islamin. Muslimanët do ti nderojmë. Kur ndonjë prej tyre të hyjë në shoqërinë tonë, do të ngritemi në këmbë. Nuk do ti imitojmë në rroba, në mbulimin e kokës, në mbathje, as në rregullimin e flokëve. Gjatë përshëndetjes nuk do ti përdorim shprehjet siç është selamun alejkum me të cilin shërbehen muslimanët. Nuk do tu hipin kafshëve bartëse të shaluara as që do ta bartin shpatën. Në unazat tona nuk do ti graverojmë tekstet arabe. Nuk do të shesim pije dehese. Nga balli do ti qethim flokët. Rreth vetes nuk do të vënë qemer. Në kishë nuk do ta ekspozojmë kryqin, as që do ti bartim sikur as librat e shenjta rrugëve dhe çarshisë (tregjeve) muslimane.39 Kambanat e kishave tona lehtë do të çingërrojnë. Në procesione nuk do të bartim fotografi dhe degë bredhi. Në përcjelljen funerale nuk do të lutemi tepër shumë zëshëm as që do të ndezim qirinj deri sa kufoma të kalojë rrugëve muslimane. Në shtëpitë tona nuk do të marrim robër që kanë qenë pronë e muslimanëve, nuk do ta rrahim asnjë musliman. Ja, me këto kushte obligohemi si në emrin tonë ashtu edhe në emër të bashkëbesimtarëve tanë, e në ndërrsa për këtë kërkojmë nga ju mbrojtjen. Nëse njeriu prej këtyre kushteve e thejmë, nga ne mbrojtja e kërkuar do të bjerë, dhe në këtë rast me ne jeni të lirë të veproni si me armiqtë dhe kryengritësit.40 50

Personi i parë që ka folur për këto letra ka qenë Ibn Hazmi, i cili vdiq kah gjysma e shekullit të pestë sipas Hixhretit. Përmbajtja e tyre e kufizon lirinë, që në realitet ka filluar të ndodhë shumë kohë më vonë. Dhe njëmend, këto urdhëresa kurrësesi nuk janë aplikuar në një mënyrë të rregullt, sepse për aplikimin e tyre është dashur të priten kohët, kur fanatizmi përgjithësisht, do të vlojë. Përkundrazi, ka prova të pakontestueshme që dëftojnë se ka pasur fare pak akuza për pengimin e lirisë fetare të të krishterëve në ditët e para të ekspansionit islam. E vërteta, lojaliteti i tyre krishterizmit ka pasur për pasojë pagesën e xhizjes. Xhizje janë quajtur të gjitha ato të dhëna që i kanë dhënë shtetasit muslimanë të Imperatorisë Arabe. Më vonë, gjatë kohës së sunduesve të ri, kur është futur metoda e administrimit finansiar, ky emër i jepej haraxhit. Por kur kjo xhizje nivelizohet me atë obligim të detyrueshëm ushtarak i cili ishte për detyrë vetëm për popullatën islame, del se për njeriun që e ka ndërruar fenë vetëm për këtë shkak që të fitojë të drejtën e mospagesës së xhizjes tepër pak ka ndikuar feja e tij paraprake. Përveç kësaj, kthimtari i ri është dashur të jep në vend të xhizjes një lloj të lëmoshës ligjore, të quajtur zekat, që është marrur për luajtshmëritë dhe paluajtshmëritë e tj.42 Kur merret parasysh se në fund të shekullit të parë sipas Hixhretit shteti arab nga arsyerat finansiare i ka detyruar kthimtarët, madje edhe pas praimit të tyre në bashkësinë islame që ta paguajnë xhizjen, kjo atëherë edhe më pak e zvogëlon mundësinë se atraksioni me para, siç është shpëtimi prej të dhënave të mëdha, është mjet dhe shkasë i ndërrimit të fesë.43 Nga ana tjetër, kur shteti ndien nevojën të gjejë burim të ri të të ardhurave, duhet pasur parasysh se edhe popullata nga radhët jomuslimane ka qenë e ekspozuar rrezikut që të detyrohet në tribute plotësisht të reja.

----------


## ORIONI

*Xhizja*  

Në shekujt e parë të erës islame në aspekt të sasisë së përcaktimit të xhizjes nga ana e sunduesëve muslimanë nuk ka pasur unitet.44 Përfaqësuesi i madh juridik imam Ebu Hanife dhe imam Maliku, në disa elemente lidhur me hxizjen nuk janë pajtuar.45 Mund të merrensi shembull metodat drejtuese islame gjatë kohës së Abbasitëve dispositat vijuese, të marra nga libri Kitabu-l-haraxh, të cilën e hartoi imam Ebu Jusufi me kërkesë të Harun err-Reshidit (786-809, 170-194 H.): Është marrë në vit: nga të pasurit 48, nga të mesmit 24, e nga të varfërit 12 dirhemë. 46 Kjo e dhënë është marrë nga mashkujt e shëndoshë të rriteve, deri sa fëmijet dhe gratëkanë qenë të liruar.47 Në rast se dikush është martuar, kjo dhënie merrej në naturë. Është marrë në vend të parave pasuri me vlerë, artikujt tregtarë, orenditë, natyrisht edhe puna e dorës (tegeli). Kjo dhënie nuk merrej në derra, verë dhe kafshët e cofura. Ata varfanjakë që për shkak të furnizimit janë të detyruar të pranojnë lëmoshë, ose pleqtë, që për shkak të pleqërisë janë të paaftë të punojnë, dhe të gjithë ata që kanë falimentuar materialisht, kanë qenë të kursyer nga kjo dhëmie. Nga dhënia qenë përjashtuar edhe punëtorët, të çabët, të sëmurët kronikë, të çmendurit, përveç nëse nuk konstatohet se edhe ata janë kapitalistë. Në këtë përjashtim hyjnë edhe ata spiritualistë dhe eremitë që jetojnë nga ndihma e pasanikëve, përveç nëse arrijnë pozitë dhe mënyrën më të këndshme të jetës. Janë dhënë urdhëresa dhe udhëzime të veçanta për ekzekutorët që të sillen butësisht gjatë grumbullimit të këtyre të dhënave dhe në rast të mosdhënies mos ti përvishen ndëshkimeve fizike.48 

*Qëllimi i xhizjes* 

Ky tatim nuk është, siç e pohojnë këtë disa, denim që është caktuar në elementin e krishterë për shkak se nuk e kanë përqafuar islamin. Ky tatim jepej për mbrojtjen, që e kanë gëzuar shtetasit dhimmitë (jomuslimanë), pasi kanë qenë të papërshtatshëm për shfrytëzim në ushtri. Kur popullata e Hires pajtoi ta paguaj xhizjen e kërkuar, kanë shtruar kushtin: Këtë xhizje do ta japim nëse muslimanët dhe udhëheqësit e tyre do të na ofrojnë mbrojtje nga shkeljet eventuale të ligjit, qofshin ato nga ana e muslimanëve ose nga ndonjë anë tjetër.49 Kur banorët e disa vendeve nga rrethina e Hires e nënshkruan këtë kontratë, Halid b. Vehidi ka shtuar: Nëse ju mbrojmë, kemi të drejtë në këtë xhizje; e nëse jo, nuk kemi as të drejtë.50 Nga ndodhia vijuese, që ka ndodhur në kohën e halifit Omrit r.a., mundet të kuptohet se sa i kanë respektuar muslimanët kushtet e parapara: Imperatori Herakliu ka formuar ushtri të madhe që ti zbrapë e shkapërderdh fuqitë e invazionit islam. Rezultat i kësaj ka qenë se muslimanët kanë dhënë tërë angazhimin në përgatitjet për konfliktin e pritur. Komandanti islam Ebu Ubejde me këtë rast ka urdhëruar në udhëzime, që i ka përgatitur për mëkëmbësit e qyteteve të pushtuara në Siri, që të kthehet xhizja e marrur atyre nga të cilët është marrë. Në njoftimin për popullin gjenden këto të dhëna që kanë të bëjnë me këtë pyetje. Pasi jemi informuar se fuqia e madhe armike është nisur kundër nesh, po ua kthejmë xhizjen tuaj. Sipas hollësive tona, për këtë xhizje ne do të ishim të obligueshëm që të ju mbrojmë, por sipas gjendjes sonë të tanishme, pasi e kemi të pamundur tju ofrojmë këtë mbrojtje, ne ju kthejmë tërë paratë që nga ju i kemi marrë. Sipas këtyre udhëzimeve është dhënë sasi e madhe e parave nga arka shtetërore. Për këtë të krishterët i drejtoheshim Zotit për fatin dhe suskesin e sunduesëve muslimanë me lutjen: Zoti përsëri për sundues tonit ju dërgoftë, dhe ju bëftë fitimtarë ndaj Bizantinasëve. Sikur në vend tuajin të ishin Bizantinasit, jo vetëm që nuk do të na merrnin edhe pjesën e mbetur.51

* Kush obligohet ta paguaj xhizjen?* 
Pasi xhizja është marrë vetëm nga personat e rritur mashkuj, sigurisht, sikur këtë të ishin muslimanë, në vend të atyre parave do të ishin të ftuar ta kryejnë obligimin e tyre ushtarak. Është me rëndësi të theksohet se të krishterët, sikur të shërbenin në ushtri, do të kurseheshin nga dhënia e xhizjes. Për këtë është shembull veprimi i fisit Xheraxhime, që banonte në rrethinë të Antiohisë. Këta kanë nënshkruar kontratë me muslimanët sipas të cilës kanë premtur se do të luftojnë në radhët e muslimanëve me kusht që mos tu merret xhizja dhe nëse edhe ata një pjesë të presë do ta marrin.52 Vitin e njëzet e dytë të Hixhretit, kur pushtuesit arabë kanë përparuar drejt Iranit Verior, me kushtin e mosdhënies së xhizjes, edhe fiset kufitare kanë bërë kontrata të këtilla.53 Shembull të mosdhënies së tatimit kemi edhe në ushtrinë turke dhe në marinë: të krishterët arbanas me emrin Megaris kanë qenë tëkursyer nga dhënia e tatimit me kusht që tu jepen armë për ti mbrojtur grykat e maleve që arrijnë deri te malet korintase në Greqi. Të krishterët që i kanë rregulluar urat në rrugët të cilave kalonte ushtria turke dhe të cilët kanë kryer detyrën e udhëheqësit, kanë qenë pa ashtu të kursyer nga haraxhi dhe nga të gjitha tatimet në pasuritë që u janë dhuruar për këto shërbime.54 Popullata e krishterë e Hidrës, në vend të dhënies së tatimit në arkën shtetërore, ka dhënë për marinën turke dyqind e pesëdhjetë marinarë të zgjedhur, kurse shpenzimet e tyre mbuloheshin nga të ardhurat lokale.55 Ushtria, të cilën e kanë dhënë të krishterët të quajtur Armatulët,56 që jetojnë në viset jugore të Rumunisë, ka paraqitur në shekullin e XVI e XVII element me rëndësi të fuqisë ushtarake turke. Po ashtu sikur këta të kursyer nga haraçi kanë qenë edhe Grekët, të cilëve u qe besuar ruajtja e akueduktit (qemerit të ujësjellësit) që mundësonte ardhjen e ujit në Stamboll.57 Po ashtu kanë qenë të liruar nga tatimet të krishterët të cilëve u qe besuar ruajtja e depove të barutit në Stamboll,58 deri sa prej popullatës fshatare egjiptiane, ndonëse ka qenë muslimane, është marrë tatimi sikur edhe prej të krishterëve.59

----------

